# Suning prende subito il 70% dell'Inter. E' fatta.



## admin (31 Maggio 2016)

Ultim'ora SKY: La cessione dell'Inter è a un passo, il Suning prenderà subito la maggioranza del club. Moratti esce di scena, Thohir resta presidente ma con una quota di minoranza. I cinesi hanno valutato il club tra i ben 600-700 milioni di euro.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2016)

Notizia pessima. Anzi, orribile.


----------



## taarabt85 (31 Maggio 2016)

adesso basta avete rotto! vendi e vattene!!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia pessima. Anzi, orribile.



Anche perché iniziano a fare mercato immediatamente e hanno l'Europa League per attirare qualche giocatore un po' più importante.


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia pessima. Anzi, orribile.



Da loro in pochissime settimane si fa tutto... da noi passano le stagioni... e poi il prezzo e abbastanza vicino al nostro.


----------



## Sand (31 Maggio 2016)

E' una sparata di Sky.
Come fanno a concludere una cosa del genere dall'oggi al domani?


----------



## Kaw (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora SKY: La cessione dell'Inter è a un passo, il Suning prenderà subito la maggioranza del club. Moratti esce di scena, Thohir resta presidente ma con una quota di minoranza. I cinesi hanno valutato il club tra i ben 600-700 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Cioè questi hanno preso l'Inter in un paio d'ore, e per noi tra diligence, cordate e varie ci vogliono tempi immemori? Da noi bisogna sapere vita, morte e miracoli di ogni tizio coinvolto, e da loro non c'è nessun problema?
La cosa più probabile è che ci lavorassero già da un bel pò, altrimenti la cosa non è credibile. 

Speriamo che passino in fretta queste 2 settimane, che non ce la posso fare...


----------



## Aragorn (31 Maggio 2016)

Agghiacciante


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> E' una sparata di Sky.
> Come fanno a concludere una cosa del genere dall'oggi al domani?



Non è chiuso niente, si parla di fine giugno.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

*Moratti : "Maggioranza dell'Inter al Suning? Novità non ce ne sono, si parla ancora del 20%"*

grande Sky


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora SKY: La cessione dell'Inter è a un passo, il Suning prenderà subito la maggioranza del club. Moratti esce di scena, Thohir resta presidente ma con una quota di minoranza. I cinesi hanno valutato il club tra i ben 600-700 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Alcuni parlano di giugno, altri di settembre o addirittura novembre per la chiusura.
Incredibile il diverso approccio che ha avuto sky con la notizia riguardante l'Inter.

Comunque un'Inter forte e rivalutata è grasso che cola, serve solo a far incavolare ancora di più il mondo milanista se Silvietto cambia idea.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Maggio 2016)

Oh allora? Comunicati? Primi colpi di mercato?


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Che poi, se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, Suning non varrebbe nemmeno la metà di una delle società facenti parte della cordata che ci sta comprando, UNA, figuriamoci 6, molto ma molto più potenti.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Moratti : "Maggioranza dell'Inter al Suning? Novità non ce ne sono, si parla ancora del 20%"*
> 
> grande Sky



Pazzesco, Moratti ha smentito pochi minuti fa.

Moratti: novità non credo ce ne siano, siamo rimasti all'acquisizione del 20%, ma so che stanno trattando. Se ci saranno evoluzioni lo sapremo in futuro. Io cederò le mie quote? *Vedremo, tutto è possibile, ma prima c'è bisogno di valutare qualcosa di concreto, un progetto.* Che effetto mi farebbe vedere l'Inter in mano ai cinesi? Mi verrebbe da piangere (in tono scherzoso).

No comment per Sky. L'alternativa è che Morati sia cerebroleso


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Moratti : "Maggioranza dell'Inter al Suning? Novità non ce ne sono, si parla ancora del 20%"*
> 
> grande Sky



Li vedo in forma in questo periodo quelli di Sky.


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Moratti : "Maggioranza dell'Inter al Suning? Novità non ce ne sono, si parla ancora del 20%"*
> 
> grande Sky



Cioè quello che si diceva 20 giorni fa, boh, sarebbe malainformazione a livelli altissimi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Li vedo in forma in questo periodo quelli di Sky.



hanno deciso questa linea editoriale....un Milan forte a questi porci fa una paura assurda....stanno veramente cadendo in basso...ma di brutto proprio....ridicoli


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> hanno deciso questa linea editoriale....un Milan forte a questi porci fa una paura assurda....stanno veramente cadendo in basso...ma di brutto proprio....ridicoli



Questi ci vogliono rovinare, si parla di cessione Milan e questi la traducono con > Cinesi comprano Inter, fatta.
Lo fanno chiaramente apposta per sminuirci, si vede che amano la drama story e noi siamo perfetti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma chi sono sti morti di fame? Cmq non c'e da preoccuparsi noi abbiamo 7 colossi importantissimi, ci fanno una pippa


----------



## Juventino30 (31 Maggio 2016)

Non capisco di cosa si debbano preoccupare i milanisti. Le due cose, le due cessioni di Milan e Inter sono situazioni separate, come separate sono le società. Questa dell'Inter è comunque una cosa concreta, Moratti non ha senso che resti in minoranza con un altro socio di minoranza (Suning). E' molto probabile che cederà le sue quote. 

Lo stesso Thohir preferirà scendere in minoranza, perchè si è visto che non riesce a sostenere finanziariamente il club (non ha ancora mai fatto un aumento di capitale), e da socio minoritario avrà meno incombenze. Suning si prenderà a breve la maggioranza dell'Inter.


----------



## koti (31 Maggio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *Ma chi sono sti morti di fame?* Cmq non c'e da preoccuparsi noi abbiamo 7 colossi importantissimi, ci fanno una pippa


Sono quelli che hanno preso Teixeira a 50 milioni (credo).


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

non so, sta cosa mi mette davvero molta paura, aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> hanno deciso questa linea editoriale....un Milan forte a questi porci fa una paura assurda....stanno veramente cadendo in basso...ma di brutto proprio....ridicoli



Scusa se mi permetto, ma l'unica cosa ridicola è questa sindrome di accerchiamento. Un Milan forte non fa paura a NESSUNO. Un Milan forte porta soldi a molti, in primis a Sky. Un Milan forte significa più abbonamenti.

E' un mese ormai che leggere le notizie sulla cessione del Milan sta divenendo una tragedia greca... Pare che Di Stefano vi abbia rigato la macchina, che Alciato vi abbia sfilato il portafoglio, che Ravezzani vi abbia ciulato la ragazza. Ma seriamente?
Chiunque scriva quello che volete è buono, se uno scrive una mezza parola storta è un rubbentino-prescritto rosik ridikolo.
Questo è tifo talebano.

Questa storia andrebbe vissuta molto più serenamente.

Due appunti comunque:

1) Montolivo alla fine ha rinnovato, mentre un mese fa Di Stefano risultava non attendibile/rosicone quando ne diede la notizia

2) Moratti non ha smentito nulla, basta leggere le parole per capire che ha cercato di non confermare. Semplice analisi del testo.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Maggio 2016)

A me ormai interessa soltanto del Milan. Se l'inter torna grande, buon per i suoi tifosi. Se riuscisse anche a spezzare il dominio della juventus, tutto sommato non mi dispiacerebbe. 
Tanto se noi dobbiamo continuare a vivacchiare nella nostra mediocrità, che consolazione c'è a vedere un'inter che ogni anno arriva appena una o due posizioni sopra di noi?
Magari se loro vendono e vincono, berlusconi si convince a fare lo stesso....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma l'unica cosa ridicola è questa sindrome di accerchiamento. Un Milan forte non fa paura a NESSUNO. Un Milan forte porta soldi a molti, in primis a Sky. Un Milan forte significa più abbonamenti.
> 
> E' un mese ormai che leggere le notizie sulla cessione del Milan sta divenendo una tragedia greca... Pare che Di Stefano vi abbia rigato la macchina, che Alciato vi abbia sfilato il portafoglio, che Ravezzani vi abbia ciulato la ragazza. Ma seriamente?
> Chiunque scriva quello che volete è buono, se uno scrive una mezza parola storta è un rubbentino-prescritto rosik ridikolo.
> ...


Sky stamattina : La trattativa del Milan tornata in fase embrionale

Sky al pomeriggio : Incontro positivo

Su Moratti neanche commento...su di lui si fa "l'analisi del testo"...su Silvio invece è solo solo solo campagna elettorale....cmq ognuno pensi quello che vuole...io ne so quanto voi ne più ne meno...


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Sky stamattina : La trattativa del Milan tornata in fase embrionale
> 
> Sky al pomeriggio : Incontro positivo
> 
> Su Moratti neanche commento...su di lui si fa "l'analisi del testo"...su Silvio invece è solo solo solo campagna elettorale....cmq ognuno pensi quello che vuole...io ne so quanto voi ne più ne meno...



Moratti Massimo non mi risulta facente parte di alcun partito politico
Berlusconi Silvio è 15 volte al giorno in Tv e in Radio per quale motivo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Moratti Massimo non mi risulta facente parte di alcun partito politico
> Berlusconi Silvio è 15 volte al giorno in Tv e in Radio per quale motivo?



quindi per te è solo campagna elettorale...ho capito il tuo parere e lo rispetto...tu rispetta il mio....e per me Sky sta tenendo un atteggiamento ridicolo su questa trattativa...non sa niente e fa finta di avere notizie....vorrei ricordarti che davano per FATTO bee l'anno scorso....


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma l'unica cosa ridicola è questa sindrome di accerchiamento. Un Milan forte non fa paura a NESSUNO. Un Milan forte porta soldi a molti, in primis a Sky. Un Milan forte significa più abbonamenti.
> 
> E' un mese ormai che leggere le notizie sulla cessione del Milan sta divenendo una tragedia greca... Pare che Di Stefano vi abbia rigato la macchina, che Alciato vi abbia sfilato il portafoglio, che Ravezzani vi abbia ciulato la ragazza. Ma seriamente?
> Chiunque scriva quello che volete è buono, se uno scrive una mezza parola storta è un rubbentino-prescritto rosik ridikolo.
> ...



Finalmente!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma l'unica cosa ridicola è questa sindrome di accerchiamento. Un Milan forte non fa paura a NESSUNO. Un Milan forte porta soldi a molti, in primis a Sky. Un Milan forte significa più abbonamenti.
> 
> E' un mese ormai che leggere le notizie sulla cessione del Milan sta divenendo una tragedia greca... Pare che Di Stefano vi abbia rigato la macchina, che Alciato vi abbia sfilato il portafoglio, che Ravezzani vi abbia ciulato la ragazza. Ma seriamente?
> Chiunque scriva quello che volete è buono, se uno scrive una mezza parola storta è un rubbentino-prescritto rosik ridikolo.
> ...



.

L'unica cosa che può far paura a Sky sono le pagliacciate stile Bee. Ergo visti i soggetti che ci comandano fanno bene a non parlare del Milan.


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora SKY: La cessione dell'Inter è a un passo, il Suning prenderà subito la maggioranza del club. Moratti esce di scena, Thohir resta presidente ma con una quota di minoranza. I cinesi hanno valutato il club tra i ben 600-700 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Copioni!


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> quindi per te è solo campagna elettorale...ho capito il tuo parere e lo rispetto...tu rispetta il mio....e per me Sky sta tenendo un atteggiamento ridicolo su questa trattativa...non sa niente e fa finta di avere notizie....vorrei ricordarti che davano per FATTO bee l'anno scorso....



Nono io ad oggi sono positivo sulla cessione e non è semplice campagna elettorale. Sto dicendo che Berlusca la sta usando per fare campagna elettorale, dicendo quello che gli conviene.

Sky era buono l'anno scorso quando dava la cessione per fatta, ora invece che hanno una linea un poco più pessimista invece sono diventati rosiconi. E' questa che onestamente mi fa sorridere


----------



## robs91 (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma l'unica cosa ridicola è questa sindrome di accerchiamento. Un Milan forte non fa paura a NESSUNO. Un Milan forte porta soldi a molti, in primis a Sky. Un Milan forte significa più abbonamenti.
> 
> E' un mese ormai che leggere le notizie sulla cessione del Milan sta divenendo una tragedia greca... Pare che Di Stefano vi abbia rigato la macchina, che Alciato vi abbia sfilato il portafoglio, che Ravezzani vi abbia ciulato la ragazza. Ma seriamente?
> Chiunque scriva quello che volete è buono, se uno scrive una mezza parola storta è un rubbentino-prescritto rosik ridikolo.
> ...


This.Tra l'altro l'anno scorso si diceva il contrario:sky e Alciato erano gli unici informati su Bee mentre ad es Festa che era scettico non sapeva nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora SKY: La cessione dell'Inter è a un passo, il Suning prenderà subito la maggioranza del club. Moratti esce di scena, Thohir resta presidente ma con una quota di minoranza. I cinesi hanno valutato il club tra i ben 600-700 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se noi passiamo ai cinesi poco mi importa di quello che fanno questi, se invece restiamo con Berlusconi c'è da "informarsi" e magari preoccuparsi, ma ricordo ancora quando arrivo Thohir tutti impanicati e poi abbiamo visto che ha fatto ci voglio fatti.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma l'unica cosa ridicola è questa sindrome di accerchiamento. Un Milan forte non fa paura a NESSUNO. Un Milan forte porta soldi a molti, in primis a Sky. Un Milan forte significa più abbonamenti.
> 
> E' un mese ormai che leggere le notizie sulla cessione del Milan sta divenendo una tragedia greca... Pare che Di Stefano vi abbia rigato la macchina, che Alciato vi abbia sfilato il portafoglio, che Ravezzani vi abbia ciulato la ragazza. Ma seriamente?
> Chiunque scriva quello che volete è buono, se uno scrive una mezza parola storta è un rubbentino-prescritto rosik ridikolo.
> ...



Parole sante. L'anno scorso è stato addirittura firmato il preliminare e sono stati anche spesi parecchi soldi sul mercato, ma alla fine l'abbiamo preso nel di dietro, come del resto tutte le volte in cui ci siamo illusi negli ultimi 5 anni.
Andiamoci piano e restiamo calmi fino all'ultimo. Non costa niente. Costa molto di più illudersi un'altra volta per restare fregati.
Sky può avere una sua linea editoriale, ma non è possibile che diano notizie false di proposito. Non ha il minimo senso. Sarebbe autolesionistico. Al massimo è possibile che non ci prendano...


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nono io ad oggi sono positivo sulla cessione e non è semplice campagna elettorale. Sto dicendo che Berlusca la sta usando per fare campagna elettorale, dicendo quello che gli conviene.
> 
> Sky era buono l'anno scorso quando dava la cessione per fatta, ora invece che hanno una linea *un poco più pessimista* invece sono diventati rosiconi. E' questa che onestamente mi fa sorridere



Dire la mattina che la trattativa è tornata in fase embrionale per poi venire sbugiardati il pomeriggio dall'Ansa non lo definirei "un poco più pessimista".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

Anch'io mi schiero con Luis Gara, la sindrome anti-sky da accerchiamento (sky così come altre TV o giornali)è un atteggiamento abbastanza da vittimisti, più da interisti che da milanisti.
Ogni testata giornalistica ha i suoi scoop e i suoi agganci. Sky ha diversi giornalisti molto vicini a Galliani, fin troppo, sempre presenti a Milanello 24/24 e l'anno scorso era in prima linea nella vicenda Bee. Che era reale, la trattativa c'era e le soffiate erano corrette, come ora ci auguriamo siano quelle di Campopiano. Se poi Bee si è rivelato un pagliaccio, non è colpa di nessuno. Alciato fu il primo ad avere molti scoop in passato ,da Seedorf allenatore alle dimissioni di Galliani poi respinte.

Inoltre continuo a non comprendere le motivazioni di Sky nell'odiare un Milan che sta uscendo dalla cerchia di Fininvest... se la competizione è con il gruppo di berlusconi, tra qualche mese sarà tutto finito e quali sarebbero i loro vantaggi nell'inimicarsi tifosi e una potenziale società ricca che porterà anche a loro una barca di soldi?
Si spiega tutto con la D'Amico che si bomba Buffon? Su dai, è puerile.

Semplicemente questa volta sono indietro nella questione cessione, soprattutto perchè Galliani sta passando notizie VOLUTAMENTE sbagliate al team di Sky. Non vedo cospirazioni anti-milaniste.

Questo ovviamente non significa che io non creda alla cessione. Però smettiamola di fare questo vittimismo, sembriamo dei perdazzurri.


----------



## Theochedeo (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anch'io mi schiero con Luis Gara, la sindrome anti-sky da accerchiamento (sky così come altre TV o giornali)è un atteggiamento abbastanza da vittimisti, più da interisti che da milanisti.
> Ogni testata giornalistica ha i suoi scoop e i suoi agganci. Sky ha diversi giornalisti molto vicini a Galliani, fin troppo, sempre presenti a Milanello 24/24 e l'anno scorso era in prima linea nella vicenda Bee. Che era reale, la trattativa c'era e le soffiate erano corrette, come ora ci auguriamo siano quelle di Campopiano. Se poi Bee si è rivelato un pagliaccio, non è colpa di nessuno. Alciato fu il primo ad avere molti scoop in passato ,da Seedorf allenatore alle dimissioni di Galliani poi respinte.
> 
> Inoltre continuo a non comprendere le motivazioni di Sky nell'odiare un Milan che sta uscendo dalla cerchia di Fininvest... se la competizione è con il gruppo di berlusconi, tra qualche mese sarà tutto finito e quali sarebbero i loro vantaggi nell'inimicarsi tifosi e una potenziale società ricca che porterà anche a loro una barca di soldi?
> ...



Ok però non ne parlano proprio della cessione del Milan. ZERO. Qualcosa sotto ci deve essere. E poi scusami ma ogni volta che parlano del Milan mi sembra che vogliano prendere in giro i tifosi (ultima dichiarazione oggi riguardo ad una possibile non cessione.. 'Berlusconi farebbe bene a perseguire il progetto giovani italiani con BRocchi'.. Seriamente?).


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anch'io mi schiero con Luis Gara, la sindrome anti-sky da accerchiamento (sky così come altre TV o giornali)è un atteggiamento abbastanza da vittimisti, più da interisti che da milanisti.
> Ogni testata giornalistica ha i suoi scoop e i suoi agganci. Sky ha diversi giornalisti molto vicini a Galliani, fin troppo, sempre presenti a Milanello 24/24 e l'anno scorso era in prima linea nella vicenda Bee. Che era reale, la trattativa c'era e le soffiate erano corrette, come ora ci auguriamo siano quelle di Campopiano. Se poi Bee si è rivelato un pagliaccio, non è colpa di nessuno. Alciato fu il primo ad avere molti scoop in passato ,da Seedorf allenatore alle dimissioni di Galliani poi respinte.
> 
> Inoltre continuo a non comprendere le motivazioni di Sky nell'odiare un Milan che sta uscendo dalla cerchia di Fininvest... se la competizione è con il gruppo di berlusconi, tra qualche mese sarà tutto finito e quali sarebbero i loro vantaggi nell'inimicarsi tifosi e una potenziale società ricca che porterà anche a loro una barca di soldi?
> ...



D'accordo ci sta,ma se la mattina mi dici che la trattativa è ritornata ad uno stato embrionale (interprentando le parole di Berlusconi in un modo tutto suo) e poi vieni sbugiardato dopo nemmeno mezza giornata dall'ANSA io qualche domanda me la pongo.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 2) Moratti non ha smentito nulla, basta leggere le parole per capire che ha cercato di non confermare. Semplice analisi del testo.



Ha confermato la cessione del 20% ed ha detto chiaramente che per ora non c'è nulla di concreto riguardo la cessione della maggioranza, quindi o l'indonesiano lo tiene all'oscuro o la realtà è che questo genere di operazioni non si risolvono in 2 giorni e che probabilmente la trattativa è ancora in "fase embrionale" (licenza sky )


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Sky Sport invita Bellinazzo alle ore 23:30 per parlare di Inter. Nessun accenno al Milan (notizia presa dall'account del giornalista)*


----------



## TheZio (31 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora SKY: La cessione dell'Inter è a un passo, il Suning prenderà subito la maggioranza del club. Moratti esce di scena, Thohir resta presidente ma con una quota di minoranza. I cinesi hanno valutato il club tra i ben 600-700 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



600-700 mln x tutta l inter? Ma se valutavano il 20% 60 mln  povera sky, fai veramente skyfo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport invita Bellinazzo alle ore 23:30 per parlare di Inter. Nessun accenno al Milan (notizia presa dall'account del giornalista)*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport invita Bellinazzo alle ore 23:30 per parlare di Inter. Nessun accenno al Milan (notizia presa dall'account del giornalista)*



Boh,Re io mi arrendo,sinceramente anche mettendoci dentro tutta la buona volontà del mondo rimane chiaro che qualcosa Sky contro di noi c'ha,cosa poi non saprei.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> 600-700 mln x tutta l inter? Ma se valutavano il 20% 60 mln  povera sky, fai veramente skyfo



Non ho seguito la vicenda ma forse quella valutazione complessiva ingloba i debiti, mentre il 20% a 60 milioni no.
Se il 20% sono 60...il 100% sono 300, più i debiti...600/700 ci sta.
Ipotesi eh, non so se stanno effettivamente così le valutazioni.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito la vicenda ma forse quella valutazione complessiva ingloba i debiti, mentre il 20% a 60 milioni no.
> Se il 20% sono 60...il 100% sono 300, più i debiti...600/700 ci sta.
> Ipotesi eh, non so se stanno effettivamente così le valutazioni.



Avrebbe senso eccome.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport invita Bellinazzo alle ore 23:30 per parlare di Inter. Nessun accenno al Milan (notizia presa dall'account del giornalista)*



Ricordiamoci che questi hanno preso una bella cantonata in faccia quando chiesero il punto della trattativa e lui rispose picche con un "no comment", a SKY filtra meno di zero sul Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ha confermato la cessione del 20% ed ha detto chiaramente che per ora non c'è nulla di concreto riguardo la cessione della maggioranza, quindi o l'indonesiano lo tiene all'oscuro o la realtà è che questo genere di operazioni non si risolvono in 2 giorni e che probabilmente la trattativa è ancora in "fase embrionale" (licenza sky )



Moratti non può non sapere perché l'offerta di Suning per il 60-70% dell'Inter, comprende anche il 30% di Moratti.




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport invita Bellinazzo alle ore 23:30 per parlare di Inter. Nessun accenno al Milan (notizia presa dall'account del giornalista)*


Ecco, Bellinazzo è per gli interisti quello che per voi è Sky  Se potessero, lo fucilerebbero in piazza perché era stato accusato di essere anti-interista, solo perché avevo sollevato dubbi sulla situazione economica dell'Inter.


----------



## Juventino30 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il giornalismo si basa sulle notizie, non è questione di avercela contro o pro qualcuno. Questa dell'Inter è notizia calda e che potenzialmente può portare (in brevissimo tempo) ad un ribaltamento societario; quella del Milan è notizia meno calda (dura da settimane) e non si sa se e quando potrà portare ad un passaggio societario.

Berlusconi oggi ha solo dato il consenso a proseguire le trattative e a fare ulteriori approfondimenti, questo dicono i giornali...non è una marcia indietro ma non è neanche una chiusura, è un andare avanti a tappe...e quindi la notizia dell'Inter - almeno in giornata - è giornalisticamente più pressante, tutto qua.

Inoltre, i possibili acquirenti dell'Inter si conoscono (Suning), sono stati anche allo stadio...quelli del Milan ancora no. Ci sono indiscrezioni ma niente di ufficiale e nessuno li ha mai ancora visti, e anche questo giornalisticamente pesa.

Se e quando il Milan starà lì lì per passare di mano, diventerà quella la notizia principale. Per ora, al netto di tutto, ci sono dei "colloqui in corso", dei quali nessuno può conoscere gli esiti.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il giornalismo si basa sulle notizie, non è questione di avercela contro o pro qualcuno. Questa dell'Inter è notizia calda e che potenzialmente può portare (in brevissimo tempo) ad un ribaltamento societario; quella del Milan è notizia meno calda (dura da settimane) e non si sa se e quando potrà portare ad passaggio societario.
> 
> Berlusconi oggi ha solo dato il consenso a proseguire le trattative e a fare ulteriori approfondimenti, questo dicono i giornali...non è una marcia indietro ma non è neanche una chiusura, è un andare avanti a tappe...e quindi la notizia dell'Inter - almeno in giornata - è giornalisticamente più pressante, tutto qua.
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto. Purtroppo molte volte il tifo acceca


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il giornalismo si basa sulle notizie, non è questione di avercela contro o pro qualcuno. Questa dell'Inter è notizia calda e che potenzialmente può portare (in brevissimo tempo) ad un ribaltamento societario; quella del Milan è notizia meno calda (dura da settimane) e non si sa se e quando potrà portare ad un passaggio societario.
> 
> Berlusconi oggi ha solo dato il consenso a proseguire le trattative e a fare ulteriori approfondimenti, questo dicono i giornali...non è una marcia indietro ma non è neanche una chiusura, è un andare avanti a tappe...e quindi la notizia dell'Inter - almeno in giornata - è giornalisticamente più pressante, tutto qua.
> 
> ...



Bel ragionamento,davvero.Credo che Campopiano anche stavolta abbia ragione sul fatto che comunque l'Inter dovrebbe sorbirsi tutto l'iter che sta facendo il Milan.Per certi versi questa notizia mi ricorda il titolone del Corriere dello Sport "Esclusiva:Milan venduto ai Cinesi" probabilmente anche Sky avrà fatto la stessa cosa,poi non ho paura a dire che mi rosicherebbe parecchio se l'Inter venisse ceduta prima di noi.


----------



## S T B (1 Giugno 2016)

ma l'indonesiano che l'ha presa a fare l'inter? Per rivenderla subito?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

*Gazzetta: La Cina si prende l'Inter. A giorni la firma: Suning prenderà il 70% del club entro fine mese, l'obiettivo è il 100%. Thohir per ora resta presidente, Moratti cede le sue quote. Cambia poco per il FPF. Mancini spiazzato e deluso.*


----------



## Doctore (1 Giugno 2016)

La gazzetta dice che la trattativa con il colosso cinese in corso ormai da diversi mesi.
Mah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ok però non ne parlano proprio della cessione del Milan. ZERO. Qualcosa sotto ci deve essere. E poi scusami ma ogni volta che parlano del Milan mi sembra che vogliano prendere in giro i tifosi (ultima dichiarazione oggi riguardo ad una possibile non cessione.. 'Berlusconi farebbe bene a perseguire il progetto giovani italiani con BRocchi'.. Seriamente?).





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> D'accordo ci sta,ma se la mattina mi dici che la trattativa è ritornata ad uno stato embrionale (interprentando le parole di Berlusconi in un modo tutto suo) e poi vieni sbugiardato dopo nemmeno mezza giornata dall'ANSA io qualche domanda me la pongo.



La loro fonte è di primissimo ordine. Ma questa fonte, colui che passa loro queste notizie, sta per essere silurato/ridimensionato.
Tutto qui 

Eliminata questa fonte, vedrete che di anti-milanismo non ce ne sarà più. E' controproducente anche per Sky essere anti-milanisti. L'anti-milanismo è dentro il Milan stesso, si chiama Adriano Galliani.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: La Cina si prende l'Inter. A giorni la firma: Suning prenderà il 70% del club entro fine mese, l'obiettivo è il 100%. Thohir per ora resta presidente, Moratti cede le sue quote. Cambia poco per il FPF. Mancini spiazzato e deluso.*



Va a finire che cacciano Mancini e prendono Simeone.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: La Cina si prende l'Inter. A giorni la firma: Suning prenderà il 70% del club entro fine mese, l'obiettivo è il 100%. Thohir per ora resta presidente, Moratti cede le sue quote. Cambia poco per il FPF. Mancini spiazzato e deluso.*



Quindi mi state dicendo che mentre noi dobbiamo fare esclusive,preliminari e closing loro si prendono tutto subito senza tanti fronzoli? Se la loro fonte é la stessa della cessione del Milan,sto sereno.


----------



## Doctore (1 Giugno 2016)

ma poi non capisco...tohir dice che e' alla ricerca di un partner non di un nuovo proprietario


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

*GdS: L’ Inter sta per passare in mani cinesi. Entro fine giugno, salvo colpi di scena, Suning rileverà il 70% delle azioni in un nuovo ribaltone a distanza di nemmeno tre anni dall’epocale ingresso dell’indonesiano Erick Thohir e dalla conseguente fine del mecenatismo di Massimo Moratti. Suning è un colosso dell’industria cinese, leader nel commercio dell’elettronica con un fatturato da 15,5 miliardi di euro, in pole position da tempo per l’Inter, come testimoniò il blitz milanese dei vertici del gruppo guidato da Zhang Jindong, poco più di un mese fa. La trattativa è ormai alle battute finali. I dirigenti dell’Inter potrebbero partire già sabato per Nanchino, sede del quartier generale di Suning, in vista delle firme. Di sicuro una bozza d’accordo c’è già. Lo scenario più probabile vede un’uscita di Moratti entro fine giugno, con Suning a rilevare il suo 29,5% e una fetta di Thohir per insediarsi subito al 70%. L’indonesiano rimarrebbe al 30% e assicurerebbe una continuità gestionale nella fase di transizione, magari mantenendo per un breve periodo la carica di presidente. Ma lo stadio finale prevede che Suning arrivi al 100% e che Thohir esca definitivamente di scena, nel giro di alcuni mesi. 
Uno dei nodi della trattativa stava nella valutazione complessiva dell’Inter, oltre che nei patti parasociali tra Thohir e Moratti. Avendo immesso 75 milioni a fondo perduto e circa 100 in prestito, mai convertito in conto capitale (e con un interesse tra l’8 e il 9,5%, per arrivare ai 108 a bilancio al 30 giugno 2015), Thohir si aspettava di rientrare in tutto o in parte dall’investimento. Dovrebbe riuscirci. Se tre anni fa il 100% dell’Inter venne stimato 300-350 milioni, compresi i debiti, pare che Suning abbia valutato la società sui 500 milioni (dalla società trapela la cifra di 700-750). I cinesi si accollerebbero a regime debiti per 300 milioni (tra banche e fornitori) e rimborserebbero i 100 prestati da Thohir. In più verserebbero cash altri 100 milioni liquidando i rispettivi pacchetti azionari di Moratti e Thohir. Comunque a ottobre l’Inter avrà bisogno di un aumento di capitale, col bilancio 2014-15 atteso in perdita per 50 milioni. C’è poi il tema dei rapporti tra i due attuali soci.
A novembre scadrà il patto triennale ma se Moratti cederà prima il suo 29,5% i vincoli decadranno automaticamente. L’ex patron ha diritto a esercitare la prelazione a cedere la sua quota di fronte all’offerta di un compratore. E proprio questa sua facoltà è un elemento-chiave per capire cosa sta accadendo in queste ore e quali destini saranno riservati ai due condomini. L’addio imminente di Moratti sarebbe una sorta di put anticipata, vale a dire quell’opzione che il petroliere potrebbe esercitare, da metà novembre: cedere il suo 29,5% obbligando Thohir a rilevarlo a una cifra prefissata. Una spada di Damocle sulla testa dell’indonesiano. Anche per questo Suning è vista come il cavaliere bianco. Occhio, non è che i cinesi siano spendaccioni come gli sceicchi. Peraltro la tagliola del fair play Uefa incombe tuttora. È vero che l’arrivo di nuovi azionisti di maggioranza potrebbe cambiare le carte in tavola, ma solo in un secondo momento, di certo non in tempo per questo mercato, i cinesi avrebbero la facoltà di bussare alla porta di Nyon e discutere un voluntary agreement.

CorSera: Affare fatto: la Cina ha scelto l’Inter. Nel weekend il club nerazzurro diventerà di proprietà del gruppo Suning, guidato da Zhang Jindong presidente e fondatore del colosso di elettrodomestici e costruzioni che fattura più di 15 miliardi di euro. Suning e l’Inter hanno già una bozza d’accordo, sarà firmata nel fine settimana a Nanchino. È lì, nella città a Nordest della Cina, la sede centrale del gruppo e proprio a Nanchino meno di dieci giorni fa una delegazione di dirigenti dell’Inter, tra cui l’ad Michael Bolingbroke e il direttore generale Giovanni Gardini, è rimasta per cinque giorni per limare le ultime differenze e chiudere una trattativa che va avanti da mesi. Suning acquisirà il 70% del club pagandolo 525 milioni, all’attuale patron Erick Thohir resterà il 30% e l’indonesiano manterrà per il momento la carica di presidente. Dopo più di vent’anni, uscirà totalmente dal pianeta nerazzurro Massimo Moratti, cedendo per 157 milioni la sua quota del 29,5%: al netto dei debiti e di altre operazioni finanziarie incasserà 100 milioni liquidi. Suning ha deciso di accelerare dopo aver avuto il via libera dal governo di Pechino, ma la struttura dell’operazione che porterà alla cessione dell’Inter è piuttosto complessa. Thohir alla fine riuscirà a uscire di scena con una plusvalenza di circa 100 milioni, dopo appena tre anni di gestione dell’Inter, acquistata nel novembre del 2013 da Moratti. Suning ha valutato complessivamente il club 750 milioni, una cifra molto vicina a quella che Silvio Berlusconi sta chiedendo in queste settimane per il Milan. Suning entrerà prima con un aumento di capitale da 150 milioni per acquisire il 20% della società, si caricherà, per la sua percentuale, degli oltre 460 milioni di debiti e contestualmente indennizzerà Thohir e Moratti. I cinesi hanno voluto accelerare perché non gradivano una triade al comando che avrebbe rallentano non poco la gestione. Hanno così deciso di prendersi il pacchetto di maggioranza e liquidare Moratti, che sarebbe comunque potuto uscire il 15 novembre. Per ora Thohir rimane, è chiaro però che anche per l’indonesiano la via dell’addio è già tracciata: i tempi sono da decidere ma a giugno 2017 la rivoluzione potrebbe essere completa. Suning sarà il primo gruppo cinese a entrare in serie A, una novità non da poco per il nostro calcio. La pioggia di milioni che cadrà sull’Inter non cambierà nell’immediato la vita della squadra: non si potranno stravolgere i parametri del fair play finanziario imposto dall’Uefa. I vincoli però potrebbero essere parzialmente aggirati grazie a una collaborazione tra l’Inter e il Jiangsu, la squadra cinese di proprietà del gruppo Suning

Repubblica: Come anticipato da Repubblica un mese fa e come ribadito ieri, l’annuncio della trattativa sul 20% delle azioni era solo un diversivo, in realtà si era subito parlato di una maggioranza intorno al 70%. La vicenda si concluderà a fine estate per i tempi tecnici che un simile ribaltone comporta, ma il piano prevede che Suning rilevi il 70% in parte da Thohir (che un 70% lo detiene attualmente: scenderà intorno al 30) e in parte prelevando tutto il 29,45% ora detenuto da Moratti, che si prepara a uscire di scena definitivamente, chiudendo un’era. 
C’è bisogno di alcuni passaggi tecnici, per questo parliamo di trattativa che si chiuderà non subito: deve esserci il via libera dal governo cinese, comunque sicuro, e del resto è notizia di pochi giorni fa che gli investimenti cinesi in Europa hanno toccato nuovi record; ci vorrà l’approvazione dell’assemblea dei soci interista; ci vorrà il semaforo verde dai creditori dell’Inter, Goldman Sachs e Unicredit, i due principali creditori per circa 230 milioni. A proposito di debiti, quelli dell’Inter ammontano a circa 400 milioni, contando anche i 184 che Thohir ha prestato al club. Al netto dei debiti, la valutazione del club, o almeno del 70% che entrerà in possesso di Suning e il relativo aumento di capitale, è intorno ai 150 milioni, quindi non si può certo parlare di valutazioni monstre intorno ai 6-700 milioni come è stato favoleggiato: si sfiorano o si superano i 600 milioni solo contando anche la situazione debitoria, che è assai pesante. Quanto a Suning, è un’azienda leader in Cina nella vendita al dettaglio di elettronica ed elettrodomestici con 1600 punti vendita in 700 città, ma anche attivissima nell’e-commerce, con 13mila dipendenti e un valore di 16miliardi di dollari. Il suo presidente, Zhang Jindong, è un tipico prodotto delle nuove economie mondiali: negli anni Ottanta era un operaio e ora è il 28esimo uomo più ricco della Cina e numero 403 al mondo.

*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: L’ Inter sta per passare in mani cinesi. Entro fine giugno, salvo colpi di scena, Suning rileverà il 70% delle azioni in un nuovo ribaltone a distanza di nemmeno tre anni dall’epocale ingresso dell’indonesiano Erick Thohir e dalla conseguente fine del mecenatismo di Massimo Moratti. Suning è un colosso dell’industria cinese, leader nel commercio dell’elettronica con un fatturato da 15,5 miliardi di euro, in pole position da tempo per l’Inter, come testimoniò il blitz milanese dei vertici del gruppo guidato da Zhang Jindong, poco più di un mese fa. La trattativa è ormai alle battute finali. I dirigenti dell’Inter potrebbero partire già sabato per Nanchino, sede del quartier generale di Suning, in vista delle firme. Di sicuro una bozza d’accordo c’è già. Lo scenario più probabile vede un’uscita di Moratti entro fine giugno, con Suning a rilevare il suo 29,5% e una fetta di Thohir per insediarsi subito al 70%. L’indonesiano rimarrebbe al 30% e assicurerebbe una continuità gestionale nella fase di transizione, magari mantenendo per un breve periodo la carica di presidente. Ma lo stadio finale prevede che Suning arrivi al 100% e che Thohir esca definitivamente di scena, nel giro di alcuni mesi.
> Uno dei nodi della trattativa stava nella valutazione complessiva dell’Inter, oltre che nei patti parasociali tra Thohir e Moratti. Avendo immesso 75 milioni a fondo perduto e circa 100 in prestito, mai convertito in conto capitale (e con un interesse tra l’8 e il 9,5%, per arrivare ai 108 a bilancio al 30 giugno 2015), Thohir si aspettava di rientrare in tutto o in parte dall’investimento. Dovrebbe riuscirci. Se tre anni fa il 100% dell’Inter venne stimato 300-350 milioni, compresi i debiti, pare che Suning abbia valutato la società sui 500 milioni (dalla società trapela la cifra di 700-750). I cinesi si accollerebbero a regime debiti per 300 milioni (tra banche e fornitori) e rimborserebbero i 100 prestati da Thohir. In più verserebbero cash altri 100 milioni liquidando i rispettivi pacchetti azionari di Moratti e Thohir. Comunque a ottobre l’Inter avrà bisogno di un aumento di capitale, col bilancio 2014-15 atteso in perdita per 50 milioni. C’è poi il tema dei rapporti tra i due attuali soci.
> A novembre scadrà il patto triennale ma se Moratti cederà prima il suo 29,5% i vincoli decadranno automaticamente. L’ex patron ha diritto a esercitare la prelazione a cedere la sua quota di fronte all’offerta di un compratore. E proprio questa sua facoltà è un elemento-chiave per capire cosa sta accadendo in queste ore e quali destini saranno riservati ai due condomini. L’addio imminente di Moratti sarebbe una sorta di put anticipata, vale a dire quell’opzione che il petroliere potrebbe esercitare, da metà novembre: cedere il suo 29,5% obbligando Thohir a rilevarlo a una cifra prefissata. Una spada di Damocle sulla testa dell’indonesiano. Anche per questo Suning è vista come il cavaliere bianco. Occhio, non è che i cinesi siano spendaccioni come gli sceicchi. Peraltro la tagliola del fair play Uefa incombe tuttora. È vero che l’arrivo di nuovi azionisti di maggioranza potrebbe cambiare le carte in tavola, ma solo in un secondo momento, di certo non in tempo per questo mercato, i cinesi avrebbero la facoltà di bussare alla porta di Nyon e discutere un voluntary agreement.
> 
> ...



Io sono dal lato degli ottimisti.

Ma se paragono la trattativa dell' Inter alla nostra, mi viene da farmela in mano.

Noi mille teatrini e dubbi, e smentite, loro stanno già chiudendo, almeno da quanto si dice.

Spero con tutto il cuore Silvio stia solo tirandola lunga per questioni politiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: L’ Inter sta per passare in mani cinesi. Entro fine giugno, salvo colpi di scena, Suning rileverà il 70% delle azioni in un nuovo ribaltone a distanza di nemmeno tre anni dall’epocale ingresso dell’indonesiano Erick Thohir e dalla conseguente fine del mecenatismo di Massimo Moratti. Suning è un colosso dell’industria cinese, leader nel commercio dell’elettronica con un fatturato da 15,5 miliardi di euro, in pole position da tempo per l’Inter, come testimoniò il blitz milanese dei vertici del gruppo guidato da Zhang Jindong, poco più di un mese fa. La trattativa è ormai alle battute finali. I dirigenti dell’Inter potrebbero partire già sabato per Nanchino, sede del quartier generale di Suning, in vista delle firme. Di sicuro una bozza d’accordo c’è già. Lo scenario più probabile vede un’uscita di Moratti entro fine giugno, con Suning a rilevare il suo 29,5% e una fetta di Thohir per insediarsi subito al 70%. L’indonesiano rimarrebbe al 30% e assicurerebbe una continuità gestionale nella fase di transizione, magari mantenendo per un breve periodo la carica di presidente. Ma lo stadio finale prevede che Suning arrivi al 100% e che Thohir esca definitivamente di scena, nel giro di alcuni mesi.
> Uno dei nodi della trattativa stava nella valutazione complessiva dell’Inter, oltre che nei patti parasociali tra Thohir e Moratti. Avendo immesso 75 milioni a fondo perduto e circa 100 in prestito, mai convertito in conto capitale (e con un interesse tra l’8 e il 9,5%, per arrivare ai 108 a bilancio al 30 giugno 2015), Thohir si aspettava di rientrare in tutto o in parte dall’investimento. Dovrebbe riuscirci. Se tre anni fa il 100% dell’Inter venne stimato 300-350 milioni, compresi i debiti, pare che Suning abbia valutato la società sui 500 milioni (dalla società trapela la cifra di 700-750). I cinesi si accollerebbero a regime debiti per 300 milioni (tra banche e fornitori) e rimborserebbero i 100 prestati da Thohir. In più verserebbero cash altri 100 milioni liquidando i rispettivi pacchetti azionari di Moratti e Thohir. Comunque a ottobre l’Inter avrà bisogno di un aumento di capitale, col bilancio 2014-15 atteso in perdita per 50 milioni. C’è poi il tema dei rapporti tra i due attuali soci.
> A novembre scadrà il patto triennale ma se Moratti cederà prima il suo 29,5% i vincoli decadranno automaticamente. L’ex patron ha diritto a esercitare la prelazione a cedere la sua quota di fronte all’offerta di un compratore. E proprio questa sua facoltà è un elemento-chiave per capire cosa sta accadendo in queste ore e quali destini saranno riservati ai due condomini. L’addio imminente di Moratti sarebbe una sorta di put anticipata, vale a dire quell’opzione che il petroliere potrebbe esercitare, da metà novembre: cedere il suo 29,5% obbligando Thohir a rilevarlo a una cifra prefissata. Una spada di Damocle sulla testa dell’indonesiano. Anche per questo Suning è vista come il cavaliere bianco. Occhio, non è che i cinesi siano spendaccioni come gli sceicchi. Peraltro la tagliola del fair play Uefa incombe tuttora. È vero che l’arrivo di nuovi azionisti di maggioranza potrebbe cambiare le carte in tavola, ma solo in un secondo momento, di certo non in tempo per questo mercato, i cinesi avrebbero la facoltà di bussare alla porta di Nyon e discutere un voluntary agreement.
> 
> ...



Alla trattativa per il 20% non ho mai creduto, era palesemente una scemata pensare che un gruppo così ricco avrebbe rilevato solo una quota così infima di un club come l'Inter..oltretutto portando ad una situazione surreale di 3 proprietari..
Come al solito noi facciamo mille sceneggiate, gli altri lavorano in silenzio e in tempi rapidissimi..e attenzione che in queste vicende chi si muove prima poi accumula un vantaggio non recuperabile (e parlo di appeal nel mercato asiatico, ovvero *diventare il primo grande club europeo a diventare di proprietà cinese*)..

L'unica cosa positiva è che forse questa accelerata dell'Inter farà definitivamente cambiare idea al nano..ma è pazzesco che noi dobbiamo fare mille incontri, per colpa del cerebroleso, e gli altri con poche strette di amno si accordano su tutto..

Comunque chiamalo scemo Thoir...in tre anni non ha fatto praticamente nulla e si intasca 100 milioni..affare d'oro!

Se noi non chiudiamo, dopo questa notizia, smetto col calcio..soffrire si può fino ad un certo punto..oltre no


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

*Bellinazzo: "Non ci sarà un mercato scoppiettante, il Suning deve in ogni caso rispettare gli obblighi di FPF assunti da Thohir... poi eventualmente questi obblighi possono ritrattarsi. Per ora il Suning mette sul piatto 400M: 220 per Goldman Sachs, 180 per pagare gli attuali azionisti. Questo proietta ad oltre 600M il valore dell'Inter quando due anni fa con l'arrivo di Thohir la valutazione era di circa 350M. Attenzione però: non sarà questione di ore ma neppure di mesi, l'idea del Suning è chiudere quanto prima per pianificare il calciomercato al di là dei vincoli. Almeno un colpo importante per ingraziarsi la piazza la nuova proprietà potrebbe farlo. Nel giro di qualche settimana saranno poste le basi, magari con un contratto preliminare"*


----------



## TheZio (1 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito la vicenda ma forse quella valutazione complessiva ingloba i debiti, mentre il 20% a 60 milioni no.
> Se il 20% sono 60...il 100% sono 300, più i debiti...600/700 ci sta.
> Ipotesi eh, non so se stanno effettivamente così le valutazioni.





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Avrebbe senso eccome.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: L’ Inter sta per passare in mani cinesi. Entro fine giugno, salvo colpi di scena, Suning rileverà il 70% delle azioni in un nuovo ribaltone a distanza di nemmeno tre anni dall’epocale ingresso dell’indonesiano Erick Thohir e dalla conseguente fine del mecenatismo di Massimo Moratti. Suning è un colosso dell’industria cinese, leader nel commercio dell’elettronica con un fatturato da 15,5 miliardi di euro, in pole position da tempo per l’Inter, come testimoniò il blitz milanese dei vertici del gruppo guidato da Zhang Jindong, poco più di un mese fa. La trattativa è ormai alle battute finali. I dirigenti dell’Inter potrebbero partire già sabato per Nanchino, sede del quartier generale di Suning, in vista delle firme. Di sicuro una bozza d’accordo c’è già. Lo scenario più probabile vede un’uscita di Moratti entro fine giugno, con Suning a rilevare il suo 29,5% e una fetta di Thohir per insediarsi subito al 70%. L’indonesiano rimarrebbe al 30% e assicurerebbe una continuità gestionale nella fase di transizione, magari mantenendo per un breve periodo la carica di presidente. Ma lo stadio finale prevede che Suning arrivi al 100% e che Thohir esca definitivamente di scena, nel giro di alcuni mesi.
> Uno dei nodi della trattativa stava nella valutazione complessiva dell’Inter, oltre che nei patti parasociali tra Thohir e Moratti. Avendo immesso 75 milioni a fondo perduto e circa 100 in prestito, mai convertito in conto capitale (e con un interesse tra l’8 e il 9,5%, per arrivare ai 108 a bilancio al 30 giugno 2015), Thohir si aspettava di rientrare in tutto o in parte dall’investimento. Dovrebbe riuscirci. Se tre anni fa il 100% dell’Inter venne stimato 300-350 milioni, compresi i debiti, pare che Suning abbia valutato la società sui 500 milioni (dalla società trapela la cifra di 700-750). I cinesi si accollerebbero a regime debiti per 300 milioni (tra banche e fornitori) e rimborserebbero i 100 prestati da Thohir. In più verserebbero cash altri 100 milioni liquidando i rispettivi pacchetti azionari di Moratti e Thohir. Comunque a ottobre l’Inter avrà bisogno di un aumento di capitale, col bilancio 2014-15 atteso in perdita per 50 milioni. C’è poi il tema dei rapporti tra i due attuali soci.
> A novembre scadrà il patto triennale ma se Moratti cederà prima il suo 29,5% i vincoli decadranno automaticamente. L’ex patron ha diritto a esercitare la prelazione a cedere la sua quota di fronte all’offerta di un compratore. E proprio questa sua facoltà è un elemento-chiave per capire cosa sta accadendo in queste ore e quali destini saranno riservati ai due condomini. L’addio imminente di Moratti sarebbe una sorta di put anticipata, vale a dire quell’opzione che il petroliere potrebbe esercitare, da metà novembre: cedere il suo 29,5% obbligando Thohir a rilevarlo a una cifra prefissata. Una spada di Damocle sulla testa dell’indonesiano. Anche per questo Suning è vista come il cavaliere bianco. Occhio, non è che i cinesi siano spendaccioni come gli sceicchi. Peraltro la tagliola del fair play Uefa incombe tuttora. È vero che l’arrivo di nuovi azionisti di maggioranza potrebbe cambiare le carte in tavola, ma solo in un secondo momento, di certo non in tempo per questo mercato, i cinesi avrebbero la facoltà di bussare alla porta di Nyon e discutere un voluntary agreement.
> 
> ...



Insomma io e Repubblica abbiamo molti dubbi.. CorSera e Cazzetta la pensano come voi..
Vedremo cosa succede...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Non ci sarà un mercato scoppiettante, il Suning deve in ogni caso rispettare gli obblighi di FPF assunti da Thohir... poi eventualmente questi obblighi possono ritrattarsi. Per ora il Suning mette sul piatto 400M: 220 per Goldman Sachs, 180 per pagare gli attuali azionisti. Questo proietta ad oltre 600M il valore dell'Inter quando due anni fa con l'arrivo di Thohir la valutazione era di circa 350M. Attenzione però: non sarà questione di ore ma neppure di mesi, l'idea del Suning è chiudere quanto prima per pianificare il calciomercato al di là dei vincoli. Almeno un colpo importante per ingraziarsi la piazza la nuova proprietà potrebbe farlo. Nel giro di qualche settimana saranno poste le basi, magari con un contratto preliminare"*



Credo che in Cina (come diceva il CorSera) firmino l'esclusiva, poi per il preliminare se ne parla a fine giugno/metà luglio e closing in agosto. Mi sembrerebbe alquanto strano che firmino direttamente un preliminare senza la seconda due diligence, ammesso che la prima l'abbiano fatta. Ed a tal proposito, praticamente nessun giornale parla di analisi dei conti. Mentre nel nostro caso c'era ovviamente anche questo aspetto. Troppo scrupolosi i nostri cinesi, o troppo superficiali questi giornalisti?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo che in Cina (come diceva il CorSera) firmino l'esclusiva, poi per il preliminare se ne parla a fine giugno/metà luglio e closing in agosto. Mi sembrerebbe alquanto strano che firmino direttamente un preliminare senza la seconda due diligence, ammesso che la prima l'abbiano fatta. Ed a tal proposito, praticamente nessun giornale parla di analisi dei conti. Mentre nel nostro caso c'era ovviamente anche questo aspetto. Troppo scrupolosi i nostri cinesi, o troppo superficiali questi giornalisti?



A mio avviso la differenza è tutta nei soggetti coinvolti a trattare: da un lato (inter) un compratore che vuole chiudere in fretta e un venditore che vuole la stessa cosa, dall'altra (noi) un compratore che vuole chiudere in fretta e un pagliaccio che vuole giocare

Pazzesco comunque come si sia passati da noi valutati 1 miliardo e loro 300 milioni a entrambi valutati uguali: e in fin dei conti è la legge del mercato, lasciando perdere le fregnacce di Silvio su brand, tifosi, etc. la verità è che se guardiamo le due rose loro sono messi meglio di noi anche se poi come debiti sono messi peggio, ma da un punto di vista gestionale l'inter è molto più semplice oggi del Milan..


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Boh,Re io mi arrendo,sinceramente anche mettendoci dentro tutta la buona volontà del mondo rimane chiaro che qualcosa Sky contro di noi c'ha,cosa poi non saprei.



Che c'è qualcosa che non torna lo penso pure io. Ne parlavo giorni fa in un altro forum. Da quanti anni galliani non parla su sky? Io non lo ricordo da illo tempore. Ma berlusconi è mai intervenuto in questi giorni in qualche trasmissione sportiva di sky ?? Non sono informato a riguardo e chiedo a tutti voi. So che parla tre volte al giorno a radio e tv .


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che c'è qualcosa che non torna lo penso pure io. Ne parlavo giorni fa in un altro forum. Da quanti anni galliani non parla su sky? Io non lo ricordo da illo tempore. Ma berlusconi è mai intervenuto in questi giorni in qualche trasmissione sportiva di sky ?? Non sono informato a riguardo e chiedo a tutti voi. So che parla tre volte al giorno a radio e tv .



Raga la questione diritti Champions tra Mediaset e Sky, aggiunta poi alla minaccia, non se se perseguita alla fine di rimuovere i canali mediaset dal satellite e inoltre la polemica su quel famoso non fuorigioco di Tevez dove Caressa pubblicamente svergognò Galliani dandogli di fatto dell'********* hanno devastato i rapporti tra Sky e il Milan..

Che là dentro ci odino è poco ma sicuro


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga la questione diritti Champions tra Mediaset e Sky, aggiunta poi alla minaccia, non se se perseguita alla fine di rimuovere i canali mediaset dal satellite e inoltre la polemica su quel famoso non fuorigioco di Tevez dove Caressa pubblicamente svergognò Galliani dandogli di fatto dell'********* hanno devastato i rapporti tra Sky e il Milan..
> 
> Che là dentro ci odino è poco ma sicuro



Ecco, l'hai detto!!!! Ti pare poco???
Trovo schifoso a dir poco però che la linea editoriale sia palesemente contro di noi. Questo non vuol dire sentirsi perseguitati ( siamo il milan, sempre a testa alta) però un conto è venir massacrati per i risultati sul campo,; e ci sta benissimo, un altro conto è essere trattati come fantasmi!!! Ciò che orbita attorno al milan ormai passa quasi inosservato e lo spazio che ci dedicano è simile al sassuolo di turno. Giorni fa guardavo lo speciale calciomercato e un giornalista in studio a specifica domanda sul milan, dopo aver fatto spallucce, ha affermato che per il milan non c'è nulla.
Il nulla, ecco cosa siamo per loro. La juve ormai spadroneggia invece su sky .


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, l'hai detto!!!! Ti pare poco???
> Trovo schifoso a dir poco però che la linea editoriale sia palesemente contro di noi. Questo non vuol dire sentirsi perseguitati ( siamo il milan, sempre a testa alta) però un conto è venir massacrati per i risultati sul campo,; e ci sta benissimo, un altro conto è essere trattati come fantasmi!!! Ciò che orbita attorno al milan ormai passa quasi inosservato e lo spazio che ci dedicano è simile al sassuolo di turno. Giorni fa guardavo lo speciale calciomercato e un giornalista in studio a specifica domanda sul milan, dopo aver fatto spallucce, ha affermato che per il milan non c'è nulla.
> Il nulla, ecco cosa siamo per loro. La juve ormai spadroneggia invece su sky .



Ripeto, ci ignorano per questioni aziendali..anni fa ci leccavano il sedere..la verità è che i sondaggi li hanno fatti pure loro e se esce (probabilissimo) che gli abbonati simpatizzanti Milan sono il 3% quello è lo spazio che ci dedicano..aggiungici che in effetti su di noi c'è poco da dire e il cerchio è chiuso..


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: La Cina si prende l'Inter. A giorni la firma: Suning prenderà il 70% del club entro fine mese, l'obiettivo è il 100%. Thohir per ora resta presidente, Moratti cede le sue quote. Cambia poco per il FPF. Mancini spiazzato e deluso.*



Come ho detto ieri se arrivano i cinesi da noi sinceramente che ci frega a noi di questi?, "tutti" che attaccano Berlusconi ceh ci mette tempo e mesi mi dispiace ma a sto giro io sto con lui se deve vendere giusto che voglia le garanzie, ma voi pensate che a Thohir freghi se questi mettono in ogni mercato milioni e milioni? ma proprio no basta che gli tolgano questo giocattolino di mezzo, senza contare che dite che loro vendono in 1 giorni quando i fatti parlano che questi del Suning se ne parla da prima del Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Boh a me non interessa cosa facciano, spero solo che quello che ci riguarda vada a buon fine.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "Non ci sarà un mercato scoppiettante, il Suning deve in ogni caso rispettare gli obblighi di FPF assunti da Thohir... poi eventualmente questi obblighi possono ritrattarsi. Per ora il Suning mette sul piatto 400M: 220 per Goldman Sachs, 180 per pagare gli attuali azionisti. Questo proietta ad oltre 600M il valore dell'Inter quando due anni fa con l'arrivo di Thohir la valutazione era di circa 350M. Attenzione però: non sarà questione di ore ma neppure di mesi, l'idea del Suning è chiudere quanto prima per pianificare il calciomercato al di là dei vincoli. Almeno un colpo importante per ingraziarsi la piazza la nuova proprietà potrebbe farlo. Nel giro di qualche settimana saranno poste le basi, magari con un contratto preliminare"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: L’ Inter sta per passare in mani cinesi. Entro fine giugno, salvo colpi di scena, Suning rileverà il 70% delle azioni in un nuovo ribaltone a distanza di nemmeno tre anni dall’epocale ingresso dell’indonesiano Erick Thohir e dalla conseguente fine del mecenatismo di Massimo Moratti. Suning è un colosso dell’industria cinese, leader nel commercio dell’elettronica con un fatturato da 15,5 miliardi di euro, in pole position da tempo per l’Inter, come testimoniò il blitz milanese dei vertici del gruppo guidato da Zhang Jindong, poco più di un mese fa. La trattativa è ormai alle battute finali. I dirigenti dell’Inter potrebbero partire già sabato per Nanchino, sede del quartier generale di Suning, in vista delle firme. Di sicuro una bozza d’accordo c’è già. Lo scenario più probabile vede un’uscita di Moratti entro fine giugno, con Suning a rilevare il suo 29,5% e una fetta di Thohir per insediarsi subito al 70%. L’indonesiano rimarrebbe al 30% e assicurerebbe una continuità gestionale nella fase di transizione, magari mantenendo per un breve periodo la carica di presidente. Ma lo stadio finale prevede che Suning arrivi al 100% e che Thohir esca definitivamente di scena, nel giro di alcuni mesi.
> Uno dei nodi della trattativa stava nella valutazione complessiva dell’Inter, oltre che nei patti parasociali tra Thohir e Moratti. Avendo immesso 75 milioni a fondo perduto e circa 100 in prestito, mai convertito in conto capitale (e con un interesse tra l’8 e il 9,5%, per arrivare ai 108 a bilancio al 30 giugno 2015), Thohir si aspettava di rientrare in tutto o in parte dall’investimento. Dovrebbe riuscirci. Se tre anni fa il 100% dell’Inter venne stimato 300-350 milioni, compresi i debiti, pare che Suning abbia valutato la società sui 500 milioni (dalla società trapela la cifra di 700-750). I cinesi si accollerebbero a regime debiti per 300 milioni (tra banche e fornitori) e rimborserebbero i 100 prestati da Thohir. In più verserebbero cash altri 100 milioni liquidando i rispettivi pacchetti azionari di Moratti e Thohir. Comunque a ottobre l’Inter avrà bisogno di un aumento di capitale, col bilancio 2014-15 atteso in perdita per 50 milioni. C’è poi il tema dei rapporti tra i due attuali soci.
> A novembre scadrà il patto triennale ma se Moratti cederà prima il suo 29,5% i vincoli decadranno automaticamente. L’ex patron ha diritto a esercitare la prelazione a cedere la sua quota di fronte all’offerta di un compratore. E proprio questa sua facoltà è un elemento-chiave per capire cosa sta accadendo in queste ore e quali destini saranno riservati ai due condomini. L’addio imminente di Moratti sarebbe una sorta di put anticipata, vale a dire quell’opzione che il petroliere potrebbe esercitare, da metà novembre: cedere il suo 29,5% obbligando Thohir a rilevarlo a una cifra prefissata. Una spada di Damocle sulla testa dell’indonesiano. Anche per questo Suning è vista come il cavaliere bianco. Occhio, non è che i cinesi siano spendaccioni come gli sceicchi. Peraltro la tagliola del fair play Uefa incombe tuttora. È vero che l’arrivo di nuovi azionisti di maggioranza potrebbe cambiare le carte in tavola, ma solo in un secondo momento, di certo non in tempo per questo mercato, i cinesi avrebbero la facoltà di bussare alla porta di Nyon e discutere un voluntary agreement.
> 
> ...



Quindi:

Gazzetta: *Entro fine giugno la firma.
*CorSera:*Nel weekend il club nerazzurro diventerà di proprietà del gruppo Suning
*Repubblica:* La vicenda si concluderà a fine estate*

Chiarezza portami via.Sapete cosa mi ricorda questa storia? Il nostro Cda Straordinario ed ancor prima quando usci il primo articolo di Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan dove tutti gli andarono dietro scrivendo ogniuno una cosa diversa dall'altro,ricordo che anche in quella occassione si disse perfino che le firme sarebbero arrivate nel fine settimana per poi non accadere nulla.

Ripeto,mi pare strano che loro vendino tutto in quattro e quattrotto e solo noi dobbiamo fare Esclusive,Preliminari e Closing ed infatti Campopiano è concorde su questo punto (anche se credo lo dica per logica e non perchè si stia interessando alla vicenda).

Infine,piccola curiosità: Fù sempre il Corriere dello Sport a dire per prima che l'Inter sarebbe stata venduta al Suning,sarei curioso di leggere il loro articolo.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Non oso immaginare se l'Inter viene ceduta e il Milan no cosa potrebbe succedere


----------



## Gekyn (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare se l'Inter viene ceduta e il Milan no cosa potrebbe succedere



Hai presente Jonestown con il Tempio del Popolo???


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Hai presente Jonestown con il Tempio del Popolo???



Suicidio di massa


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare se l'Inter viene ceduta e il Milan no cosa potrebbe succedere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

*Sina Tech riporta una fonte del Suning che afferma: non c'è ancora niente di definito, stiamo trattando. *


----------



## sballotello (1 Giugno 2016)

purtroppo noi abbiamo berlusconi..


----------



## Andre96 (1 Giugno 2016)

Sarò scemo io o cosa ma in verità se davvero l'Inter viene venduta in due minuti e noi no non mi sembra una cosa negativa per il Milan. La verità è che noi stiamo facendo tutti i passaggi NORMALI per il passaggio di una società valutata tanti,tanti soldi mentre SE (il condizionale è d'obbligo!!) l'Inter viene venduta dal nulla rischiano di andare nelle mani sbagliate. Già è successo una volta, Thohir era la svolta per loro, no?
Sicuramente Berlusconi ne approfitta perchè proprio ora ci sono le elezioni ma alla fine i tempi sono più o meno questi e i passaggi sono quelli giusti, molto peggio non seguirli... Ma sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno che ne capisce di più di finanza/vendita di società.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


>



C'é poco da ridere ma devo ammettere che questa foto mi ha tolto il.fiato xD


----------



## Kaw (1 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sarò scemo io o cosa ma in verità se davvero l'Inter viene venduta in due minuti e noi no non mi sembra una cosa negativa per il Milan. La verità è che noi stiamo facendo tutti i passaggi NORMALI per il passaggio di una società valutata tanti,tanti soldi mentre SE (il condizionale è d'obbligo!!) l'Inter viene venduta dal nulla rischiano di andare nelle mani sbagliate. Già è successo una volta, Thohir era la svolta per loro, no?
> Sicuramente Berlusconi ne approfitta perchè proprio ora ci sono le elezioni ma alla fine i tempi sono più o meno questi e i passaggi sono quelli giusti, molto peggio non seguirli... Ma sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno che ne capisce di più di finanza/vendita di società.


Da quello che ho capito (ma potrei sbagliare), la trattativa va avanti da un pò, solo che non ha avuto un risalto mediatico come la nostra (e con Berlusconi vicino alle elezioni aggiungo). Quindi esclusiva, diligence e quant'altro sarebbero già state affrontate, perchè va bene tutto, ma una cessione di una società di calcio non è come cedere la Panda usata. Nel caso dell'Inter poi con una serie assurda di debiti, non è credibile che l'acquirente non abbia svolto tutti i compiti necessari. 
Quindi o la stampa sbaglia, e adesso inizieranno le normali procedure del caso, oppure sono già state fatte. Secondo me è la seconda, visto che il nome Suning era già uscito un bel pò di tempo fa.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito (ma potrei sbagliare), la trattativa va avanti da un pò, solo che non ha avuto un risalto mediatico come la nostra (e con Berlusconi vicino alle elezioni aggiungo). Quindi esclusiva, diligence e quant'altro sarebbero già state affrontate, perchè va bene tutto, ma una cessione di una società di calcio non è come cedere la Panda usata. Nel caso dell'Inter poi con una serie assurda di debiti, non è credibile che l'acquirente non abbia svolto tutti i compiti necessari.
> Quindi o la stampa sbaglia, e adesso inizieranno le normali procedure del caso, oppure sono già state fatte. Secondo me è la seconda, visto che il nome Suning era già uscito un bel pò di tempo fa.



Quindi credi che loro zitti e buoni si siano portati avanti mentre noi tra summit, interviste, sbandieramenti e quant'altro abbiamo "appena iniziato" a fare il tutto?
É un punto di vista interessante, nonché raccapricciante, essere ceduti prima di noi sarebbe dura da mandar giu


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sina Tech riporta una fonte del Suning che afferma: non c'è ancora niente di definito, stiamo trattando. *



Ma come, e l'ufficialità?

Entro 14 giorni ce la faranno sicuramente...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma sbaglio o all'esclusiva noi abbiamo avuto dei COMUNICATI UFFICIALI,da entrambe le parti?
Il resto intendetelo da voi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sbaglio o all'esclusiva noi abbiamo avuto dei COMUNICATI UFFICIALI,da entrambe le parti?
> Il resto intendetelo da voi.



A quanto pare per la stampa nostrana l'Inter ufficializza direttamente il preliminare o ancora meglio il closing...


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A quanto pare per la stampa nostrana l'Inter ufficializza direttamente il preliminare o ancora meglio il closing...



mi spiace dirlo, ma un comunicato ufficiale per un esclusiva l'ho visto solo al Milan.

I Comunicato vengono prodotti dalle società quando vogliono far sapere qualcosa o se sono obligate (società quotate), ma in queste trattative di solito vige il riserbo fini alla fine.

Non voglio essere pessimista, ma è così.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2016)

secondo la gazzetta una delegazione è pronta ad andare in cina per chiudere la faccenda

c'è poco da girarci intorno quando ci siamo di mezzo noi è tutto lungo,complicato,e anche un po "strano" direi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> mi spiace dirlo, ma un comunicato ufficiale per un esclusiva l'ho visto solo al Milan.
> 
> I Comunicato vengono prodotti dalle società quando vogliono far sapere qualcosa o se sono obligate (società quotate), ma in queste trattative di solito vige il riserbo fini alla fine.
> 
> Non voglio essere pessimista, ma è così.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo la gazzetta una delegazione è pronta ad andare in cina per chiudere la faccenda
> 
> c'è poco da girarci intorno quando ci siamo di mezzo noi è tutto lungo,complicato,e anche un po "strano" direi...



Gazzetta: *Entro fine giugno la firma.
*CorSera:*Nel weekend il club nerazzurro diventerà di proprietà del gruppo Suning
*Repubblica:* La vicenda si concluderà a fine estate

*Alla faccia della chiarezza.

Comunque mi ricordate quante volte ne hanno azzeccate sulla nostra Cessione? Come? Mi state dicendo mai? Meraviglioso.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Gazzetta: *Entro fine giugno la firma.
> *CorSera:*Nel weekend il club nerazzurro diventerà di proprietà del gruppo Suning
> *Repubblica:* La vicenda si concluderà a fine estate
> 
> ...



adesso però si è allineata anche la gazzetta che dice che chiudono nel week end.....boh a sensazione mia l'inter tra poco chiude davvero poi vediamo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

*Reuters: Una prima fonte dice che la firma è attesa per il 5 giugno.La seconda fonte afferma che i negoziati sono in corso e che Suning potrebbe acquisire una partecipazione molto superiore al 20% originariamente concordato.*


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



era una società per azioni con socio di maggioranza, così come Fininvest. Direi che ci sta, ma comunque non credo sia la prassi.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Reuters: Una prima fonte dice che la firma è attesa per il 5 giugno.La seconda fonte afferma che i negoziati sono in corso e che Suning potrebbe acquisire una partecipazione molto superiore al 20% originariamente concordato.*



Il 5 giugno, quando a fine elezioni Silvio annuncerà l'ItalMilan e l'Inter la cessione ai cinesi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Reuters: Una prima fonte dice che la firma è attesa per il 5 giugno.La seconda fonte afferma che i negoziati sono in corso e che Suning potrebbe acquisire una partecipazione molto superiore al 20% originariamente concordato.*



Quindi si va direttamente di closing? Perché non specificano che tipo di accordo si fa a firmare, mentre con noi ci venivano fatte le pulci anche alle virgole?


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Reuters: Una prima fonte dice che la firma è attesa per il 5 giugno.La seconda fonte afferma che i negoziati sono in corso e che Suning potrebbe acquisire una partecipazione molto superiore al 20% originariamente concordato.*



Se avessi la certezza scientifica che anche la nostra trattativa andrà in porto non me ne fregherebbe nulla. Se invece questi dovessero davvero chiudere in meno di una settimana con noi costretti ad aspettare come dei drogati in astinenza fino a fine giugno, il tutto diventerebbe non poco frustrante.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi si va direttamente di closing? Perché non specificano che tipo di accordo si fa a firmare, mentre con noi ci venivano fatte le pulci anche alle virgole?



In realtà Il suning group ha fatto un comunicato ufficiale dove ha annunciato di trattare con l'Inter ecc ecc. Non ricordo bene il contenuto, ma una dichiarazione ufficiale c'è stata. 
Sono pure venuti a San Siro questi. Bisogna essere realisti ed ammettere che fanno sul serio.


----------



## fra29 (1 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente le nostre trattative sono sempre teatrali, condite da milioni di interviste del presidente in cui ripeto il solito ABC, in cui ogni fonte riporta una sua versione a volte anche opposte.. È un supplizio.
Senza fare troppa ironia, con qualche imprecisione sulle date magari, ma per questa trattativa tutte le fonti sono abbastanza concordi su cifre, percentuali, nomi. Da noi va avanti l'odissea, con noi che esultiamo per un sì di SB che senza Campopiano nemmeno mezza testata avrebbe reputato così importante.. Sono perplesso e temo che se queste sono le cifre per i cugini (700 mil con debiti), il buon Silvio potrebbe mandare tutto a stendere confidando in cifre maggiori (sempre che non abbia già in mente un coup de theatre post elezioni)...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà Il suning group ha fatto un comunicato ufficiale dove ha annunciato di trattare con l'Inter ecc ecc. Non ricordo bene il contenuto, ma una dichiarazione ufficiale c'è stata.
> Sono pure venuti a San Siro questi. Bisogna essere realisti ed ammettere che fanno sul serio.



Non dico che non facciano sul serio, ma bisogna essere altrettanto realisti quando si fa notare che i giornali non hanno mai e dico mai parlato di un paio di cosucce che solitamente servono e che a noi ci hanno ripetuto alla nausea tra cui due diligence e accordi preliminari. Con l'Inter tutto ciò non serve? Si passa di palo in frasca? O i giornali non se ne sono interessati e quindi hanno già fatto tutto in gran segreto? 

Vediamo cosa ne pensano [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION]


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se avessi la certezza scientifica che anche la nostra trattativa andrà in porto non me ne fregherebbe nulla. Se invece questi dovessero davvero chiudere in meno di una settimana con noi costretti ad aspettare come dei drogati in astinenza fino a fine giugno, il tutto diventerebbe non poco frustrante.



Oltre che leggermente sospetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non dico che non facciano sul serio, ma bisogna essere altrettanto realisti quando si fa notare che i giornali non hanno mai e dico mai parlato di un paio di cosucce che solitamente servono e che a noi ci hanno ripetuto alla nausea tra cui due diligence e accordi preliminari. Con l'Inter tutto ciò non serve? Si passa di palo in frasca? O i giornali non se ne sono interessati e quindi hanno già fatto tutto in gran segreto?
> 
> Vediamo cosa ne pensano [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION]



Imho nessuno sapeva niente e adesso son venuti a conoscenza del fatto.
Fare le cose in gran segreto è spesso un bene, non dimentichiamolo. Comunque a noi frega zero, se arriva la cordata li dominiamo. Viceversa se Ilvio non cede sarà brutto, veramente brutto.


----------



## marcokaka (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se avessi la certezza scientifica che anche la nostra trattativa andrà in porto non me ne fregherebbe nulla. Se invece questi dovessero davvero chiudere in meno di una settimana con noi costretti ad aspettare come dei drogati in astinenza fino a fine giugno, il tutto diventerebbe non poco frustrante.



Però nonostante tutto mi da fastidio che l'inter si adegui sempre a fare quello che facciamo noi. E' una costante negli anni. Sembra che facciano la rincorsa su di noi... ci interessiamo ad un giocatore, si interessano anche loro... c'è possibilità di vendere in cina e anche loro iniziano a cercare acquirenti in cina... e che palle, sempre in mezzo!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Imho nessuno sapeva niente e adesso son venuti a conoscenza del fatto.
> Fare le cose in gran segreto è spesso un bene, non dimentichiamolo. Comunque a noi frega zero, se arriva la cordata li dominiamo. Viceversa se Ilvio non cede sarà brutto, veramente brutto.



Son d'accordo con te. Ma anche noi stiamo facendo tutto in gran segreto, tant'è che i nomi della cordata ancora non si sanno (e questo ovviamente non va bene a molti tifosi che rimangono scettici, "come fai fai, sbagli"). 
Ad ogni modo, il discorso di fondo è che malgrado la segretezza delle nostre trattative, i media sono comunque riusciti a farci le pulci su ogni aspetto e ci hanno inzuppato il biscotto a più non posso. Con l'Inter invece se ne sono altamente fregati. 

Motivo? Noi siamo di proprietà di Silvio Berlusconi e ogni cosa che fa viene attenzionata al millimetro. E' questo che trasforma le trattative in telenovelas. Trattative che altrimenti, come probabilmente per l'Inter, vanno avanti nella noncuranza generale e quando poi arrivano alla fine si grida: "ah ma quanto sono stati bravi e veloci! Così si fa, non tutte le chiacchiere milaniste..."


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo con te. Ma anche noi stiamo facendo tutto in gran segreto, tant'è che i nomi della cordata ancora non si sanno (e questo ovviamente non va bene a molti tifosi che rimangono scettici, "come fai fai, sbagli").
> Ad ogni modo, il discorso di fondo è che malgrado la segretezza delle nostre trattative, i media sono comunque riusciti a farci le pulci su ogni aspetto e ci hanno inzuppato il biscotto a più non posso. Con l'Inter invece se ne sono altamente fregati.
> 
> Motivo? Noi siamo di proprietà di Silvio Berlusconi e ogni cosa che fa viene attenzionata al millimetro. E' questo che trasforma le trattative in telenovelas. Trattative che altrimenti, come probabilmente per l'Inter, vanno avanti nella noncuranza generale e quando poi arrivano alla fine si grida: "ah ma quanto sono stati bravi e veloci! Così si fa, non tutte le chiacchiere milaniste..."



Tutto perfetto,però posso dire che mi rosicherebbe se diventassero Cinesi prima di noi? Dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato negli ultimi mesi?


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Giugno 2016)

se va avanti cosi' giocheremo il derby a pechino...

comunque anche oggi un giorno in meno......mi sembra di essere ancora a militare quando si contavano i giorni...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo con te. Ma anche noi stiamo facendo tutto in gran segreto, tant'è che i nomi della cordata ancora non si sanno (e questo ovviamente non va bene a molti tifosi che rimangono scettici, "come fai fai, sbagli").
> Ad ogni modo, il discorso di fondo è che malgrado la segretezza delle nostre trattative, i media sono comunque riusciti a farci le pulci su ogni aspetto e ci hanno inzuppato il biscotto a più non posso. Con l'Inter invece se ne sono altamente fregati.
> 
> Motivo? Noi siamo di proprietà di Silvio Berlusconi e ogni cosa che fa viene attenzionata al millimetro. E' questo che trasforma le trattative in telenovelas. Trattative che altrimenti, come probabilmente per l'Inter, vanno avanti nella noncuranza generale e quando poi arrivano alla fine si grida: "ah ma quanto sono stati bravi e veloci! Così si fa, non tutte le chiacchiere milaniste..."



Sono d'accordo, però c'è da dire che noi abbiamo una persona che usa il Milan per far parlare di se. Quindi anche volendo è praticamente impossibile che non ci facciano le pulci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Sto rosicando come un dannato , maledetto Berlusconi che dio ti fulmini .


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, però c'è da dire che noi abbiamo una persona che usa il Milan per far parlare di se. Quindi anche volendo è praticamente impossibile che non ci facciano le pulci.



Berlusconi vuole (o vorrebbe) proprio questo vuole che di questa trattativa si parli ed anche tanto sia per il suo egocentrismo e sia per motivi politici/immagini a Berlusconi piace il mito dell'Eroe e qual'è il modus operandi di questo mito? 

Semplice: Incipit - Dramma - Lieto fine.

In questo caso: Incipt (cessione) - Dramma (Dubbi di Berlusconi e minaccia Ital-Milan) - Lieto fine (In nome della nostra amicizia ho una notizia che farà contenti tutti i tifosi Milanisti: Ho ceduto il Milan a ricconi Cinesi che renderranno il Milan una potenza Mondiale) 

E via alla grancassa mediatica,special di 48 ore,ringraziamenti,Lodi eterne all'Eroe che ha risollevato il Milan dal baratro che ha sacrificato se stesso per il bene del Club,etc,etc.

Ultima cosa: Ciò che ho detto e che dirò in futoro sono semplicemente mie opinioni che possono benissimo rivelarsi cantonate clamorose ma ci tenevo (e ci tengo) a condividere queste mie opinioni con voi del forum per vedere cosa ne pensiate.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vuole (o vorrebbe) proprio questo vuole che di questa trattativa si parli ed anche tanto sia per il suo egocentrismo e sia per motivi politici/immagini a Berlusconi piace il mito dell'Eroe e qual'è il modus operandi di questo mito?
> 
> Semplice: Incipit - Dramma - Lieto fine.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo questo succede ad avere Berlusoni presidente

Se finalmente riceviamo questa grazia, tutti questi spettacoli grotteschi finiranno una volta per tutte


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo succede ad avere Berlusoni presidente
> 
> Se finalmente riceviamo questa grazia, tutti questi spettacoli grotteschi finiranno una volta per tutte



io spero nella cessione solo per questo , sono arcistufo di tutto questo schifo.. Teatrini , bugie su bugie e ogni volta per prendere un giocatore un circo mediatico da far cadere le braccia .

Basta per dio basta .


----------



## Sand (2 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io spero nella cessione solo per questo , sono arcistufo di tutto questo schifo.. Teatrini , bugie su bugie e ogni volta per prendere un giocatore un circo mediatico da far cadere le braccia .
> 
> Basta per dio basta .



C'è un solo aggettivo per definire la gestione Berlusconi "teatrale".
Fin quando le cose vanno bene, anche una persona riservata, può ridere delle sue trovate sopra le righe.
Ma quando vanno male si scade nel ridicolo e stomacante.
Mi consola il fatto che i cinesi solitamente sul lavoro sono serissimi e integerrimi.


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Quindi credi che loro zitti e buoni si siano portati avanti mentre noi tra summit, interviste, sbandieramenti e quant'altro abbiamo "appena iniziato" a fare il tutto?
> É un punto di vista interessante, nonché raccapricciante, essere ceduti prima di noi sarebbe dura da mandar giu



non mi stupirei se fosse realmente cosi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto rosicando come un dannato , maledetto Berlusconi che dio ti fulmini .



Lollo, qui non stiamo facendo una gara di 100 metri. Ci giochiamo il nostro futuro. E le basi che stiamo ponendo non sono paragonabili a quelle che sta gettando l'Inter. Il Milan sta per essere comprato da 7 gruppi grandi quanto o più del Suning. Checché ne dica il buon Belin...

Stai sereno e non farti venire il sangue amaro per queste sciocchezze


----------



## Doctore (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lollo, qui non stiamo facendo una gara di 100 metri. Ci giochiamo il nostro futuro. E le basi che stiamo ponendo non sono paragonabili a quelle che sta gettando l'Inter. Il Milan sta per essere comprato da 7 gruppi grandi quanto o più del Suning. Checché ne dica il buon Belin...
> 
> Stai sereno e non farti venire il sangue amaro per queste sciocchezze



ho cercato su forbes...ma non trovo info sul patrimonio del suning...per caso sai in miliardi quanto valgono i nostri potenziali acquirenti rispetto al suning?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ho cercato su forbes...ma non trovo info sul patrimonio del suning...per caso sai in miliardi quanto valgono i nostri potenziali acquirenti rispetto al suning?



Oggi non ho tempo, ma se vuoi (volete) divertirti scrivi questi input su google: 

- Suning Appliance Forbes (a destra del sito sono indicati i numeri Revenute, Asset, Profits)
- Zhang Jindong Forbes
- Baidu Forbes 
- Robin Li Forbes
- Evergrande Forbes
- Xu Jiayin Forbes

Per limitarci ai nostri partner "sicuri"


----------



## John Dunbar (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Oggi non ho tempo, ma se vuoi (volete) divertirti scrivi questi input su google:
> 
> - Suning Appliance Forbes (a destra del sito sono indicati i numeri Revenute, Asset, Profits)
> - Zhang Jindong Forbes
> ...



ma come fate a sapere quali sono con certezza?

Non esistono conferme in merito, solo semmai smentite sia su Jack ma che su Robin Li

Boh

La veritá unica a me sembra che sulla cordata del milan non esistano certezze, solo ipotesi


----------



## John Dunbar (2 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ho cercato su forbes...ma non trovo info sul patrimonio del suning...per caso sai in miliardi quanto valgono i nostri potenziali acquirenti rispetto al suning?



é un gruppo che fattura sui 16 mld di dollari, in rapida crescita dal '96, il presidente Jidong ha un patrimonio stimato di 4 mld di dollari.

Ma tanto per l inter quanto per i futuri proprietari del milan, la ricchezza delle proprietá conterá relativamente, perché dopo le chiacchiere, le ciance e le sciocchezze "elettorali" c'é una cosa chiamata ffp e fatturati da far crescere.

I cinesi non sono gli arabi, non sperperano il denaro.

Fossi in inter e anche nel milan, anche fosse un milan comprato dagli uomini piú ricchi della via Lattea come credete voi, non sarei troppo tranquillo.
Ottima cosa, intendiamoci, per entrambe, ma se pensate a nuovi PSG o City in italia a mio avviso vi sbagliate.

E non di poco, di tantissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> ma come fate a sapere quali sono con certezza?
> 
> Non esistono conferme in merito, solo semmai smentite sia su Jack ma che su Robin Li
> 
> ...



Smentite 'sta ceppa. Le uniche a smentire sono state Whampoa e Wanda.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> ma come fate a sapere quali sono con certezza?
> 
> Non esistono conferme in merito, solo semmai smentite sia su Jack ma che su Robin Li
> 
> ...



Se magari ti prendessi la briga di leggere il nostro forum magari lo sapresti. Le incertezze sono solo degli squallidi media italiani, una roba rivoltante in cui il più informato dei giornalisti a fatica sa come fa di nome.
Ah, per inciso: robin li non ha smentito, ma anzi il suo entourage ha dichiarato il suo interesse nel milan. Io sinceramente non so se siete dei troll oppure siete estranei alle trattative, ma non smentire (sopratutto per imprese quotate in borsa) equivale a confermare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2016)

*CorSport: “Bruciati” l’accordo preliminare e il signing, si procede “sparati” al closing, ultimo passaggio prima dei bonifici e del successivo passaggio delle azioni che sancirà il trasferimento della maggioranza. Williamson ha raggiunto ieri in Cina gli uomini della Lynx Capital e Nicola Volpi, consigliere nerazzurro. Tra domani e sabato partiranno anche Bolingbroke, Gardini, Ausilio e Zanetti, l’uomo simbolo anche della nuova società targata Suning. Non c’è bisogno che Moratti voli a Nanchino perché può firmare anche a distanza. Oggi comunque sarà più chiaro se il petroliere si unirà alla... compagnia. Tutti insieme a Nanchino, dunque, dove naturalmente ci sarà anche Thohir, per gli autografi sui contratti e, probabilmente già lunedì (o comunque in settimana), per una conferenza stampa di presentazione dello storico accordo. Lì sarà chiarita la reale portata dell’operazione e i numeri: in Cina circola la voce che il Suning potrebbe prendersi il 78%, ma in Italia trova conferma la soluzione 70% ai cinesi, 30% a Thohir, con Moratti “liquidato” con un assegno tra gli 80 e i 100 milioni. L’entità dipenderà dalla valutazione del 100% del club: la forbice tra le versione è ampia, di oltre 100 milioni perché si va dagli oltre 650 fino a quota 800. Non si parla certo di spiccioli per una società che ha un debito da 400 milioni compresi i 108 milioni che l’indonesiano ha prestato e non ha convertito in conto capitale. Come passeranno di mano le quote è un altro interrogativo: c’è l’ipotesi di un acquisto in due step (una parte di Thohir subito, poi a novembre quelle di Moratti), ma la soluzione più realistica è quella di un immediato trasferimento della maggioranza. Obiettivo chiudere entro il 30 giugno per iniziare la nuova stagione con la nuova proprietà e avere vantaggi per il 2017-18 con il Fair Play Finanziario dell’Uefa. 

Ma quella dell’Inter non sarà l’unica operazione in ballo. In fase leggermente più arretrata c’è l’acquisizione della maggioranza dello Stellar Group Ltd. Si tratta di una delle più potenti agenzie di procuratori del Regno Unito, gestita dall’agente Jonathan Barnett. Ha tra i suoi assistiti fuoriclasse del calibro del gallese Bale, ma anche altri ottimi giocatori come Krychowiak (Siviglia), Hart (City), Drinkwater (Leicester), Shaw (United) e Sigurdson (Swansea). L’obiettivo sembra essere quello di creare un binomio forte con l’Inter per avere un canale privilegiato verso certi giocatori. La Gestifute di Jorge Mendes, tanto per fare un esempio, con alcuni club (Monaco e Porto) ha un rapporto privilegiato. Succederà lo stesso tra la Stellar e l’Inter? In questo caso l’investimento del Suning sarebbe di 120 milioni.

In Cina circolano già indiscrezioni sul fatto che il Suning, multinazionale con tredicimila dipendenti e 1600 negozi, tra Cina e Giappone (Zhang ha un patrimonio personale di 4 miliardi di dollari, secondo Forbes) abbia dato mandato a un famoso portale di preparare una serie di articoli per celebrare l’evento, ma soprattutto filtra che tramite il suo sito di e-commerce il Suning*

*Corsera; La bozza d’accordo è già stata stilata da tempo, mancano le firme e arriveranno entro domenica. Il presidente del gruppo Suning, Zhang Jindong, ha ottenuto il via libera dal governo di Pechino e sono in corso le ultime «verifiche politiche», ma non dovrebbero esserci intoppi. Suning però non si fermerà al 70% del club, ma entro giugno del prossimo anno dovrebbe assicurarsi il 100% della società. Sarebbe stata la stessa Suning a imporre questa condizione per andare avanti nella trattativa che all’inizio verteva sulla cessione del 20%. Fonti cinesi riportano che Zhang Jindong avrebbe posto un aut aut a Thohir: «O prendiamo tutto, o non entriamo in gioco». Il weekend di incontri tra i vertici nerazzurri e quelli del gruppo Suning definirà la trattativa, ma anche e soprattutto il futuro e le figure che dovranno costruirlo. Una volta effettuato il passaggio delle quote, i cinesi inseriranno al più presto nei quadri societari nerazzurri un loro uomo di riferimento che dovrà affiancare l’attuale dirigenza. Thohir resterà presidente fino a giugno 2017, mentre è ancora da chiarire la posizione dell’ad Michael Bolingbroke che ha firmato un contratto con la Goals Soccer Center, una società con sede in Inghilterra che si occupa di sviluppo di impianti di calcio a 5. Potrebbe mantenere il doppio incarico per un po’, anche se il Times sostiene che già a fine mese entrerà nella nuova azienda. Lento ma inesorabile sarà il ricambio societario nerazzurro.*


----------



## kolao95 (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma questi l'iter 'esclusiva-preliminare-closing' lo hanno saltato di netto?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma questi l'iter 'esclusiva-preliminare-closing' lo hanno saltato di netto?!



Cioè incredibile , e noi siamo ancora lì a sperare che il malato di mente 80enne non abbia un colpo di testa oggi che è L ultimo giorno utile per tirarsi indietro senza spendere nulla .


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma questi l'iter 'esclusiva-preliminare-closing' lo hanno saltato di netto?!



l'inter non ha nessuno che deve fare campagna elettorale ed avrà fatto tutto nel massimo riserbo,facendo uscire la notizia a cose fatte. Berlusca ha pianificato con attenzione i tempi in cui trattare la cessione del Milan,questa storia gli ha dato un'esposizione pazzesca anche in fatto di audience, perché ovunque è intervenuto si sono tutti sintonizzati,milanisti e non, per capire qualcosa sul milan, se non ci fosse stata questa trattativa ma chi vuoi che si metteva a sentire le solite cose che dice questo rimbambito.


----------



## Kaw (2 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma questi l'iter 'esclusiva-preliminare-closing' lo hanno saltato di netto?!


Io credo sia stato fatto a fari spenti, nessuno compra una società (400 milioni di debiti) senza sapere cosa c'è dentro. Diligence e tutta la "manfrina" sono state fatte di sicuro, tra l'altro il nome Suning era uscito fuori tempo fa ma nessuno gli ha dato peso perchè si parlava solo di una quota di minoranza, inoltre non è stata una trattativa mediatica perchè tra le loro fila non c'è nessun egocentrico megalomane.
Altro fatto è che dalla loro parte Thohir e Moratti non vedevano l'ora di disfarsi del giocattolo, dalla nostra Berlusconi secondo me se potesse si porterebbe davvero il Milan nella tomba, a prescindere dalla continue perdite e dalla stagnazione sportiva in cui si trova la società, sappiamo che tipo di personaggio lui sia...


----------



## John Dunbar (2 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Se magari ti prendessi la briga di leggere il nostro forum magari lo sapresti. Le incertezze sono solo degli squallidi media italiani, una roba rivoltante in cui il più informato dei giornalisti a fatica sa come fa di nome.
> Ah, per inciso: robin li non ha smentito, ma anzi il suo entourage ha dichiarato il suo interesse nel milan. Io sinceramente non so se siete dei troll oppure siete estranei alle trattative, ma non smentire (sopratutto per imprese quotate in borsa) equivale a confermare.



troll perché dico che della cordata milan non si sanno nomi e gruppo? :ghigno:

illuminami allora, io vivo in uk e non ho letto nulal di preciso su quali siano effettivamente questi cinesi.
Posso aver mancato il giornale giusto ovviamente, capita.

Il forum lo leggo e ho letto praticamente tutti i piú importanti magnati cinesi dentro...ma la fonte ufficiale qual é?
Chiedo senza polemica, non lo so.

Dell'inter - Suning si sa perché ci sono conferme da entrambe le parti circa la trattativa, e anche li, fino a queste conferme, era potenzialmente aria fritta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> é un gruppo che fattura sui 16 mld di dollari, in rapida crescita dal '96, il presidente Jidong ha un patrimonio stimato di 4 mld di dollari.
> 
> Ma tanto per l inter quanto per i futuri proprietari del milan, la ricchezza delle proprietá conterá relativamente, perché dopo le chiacchiere, le ciance e le sciocchezze "elettorali" c'é una cosa chiamata ffp e fatturati da far crescere.
> 
> ...


Addirittura non essere tranquilli? E con chi dovremmo tranquillizzarci, con l'ItalMilan?


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

Pazzesco.. Temo sempre di più il nostro teatrino,anche perché se il governo cinese ha l'obiettivo di avere una squadra top in Europa per lanciare il movimento per quale motivo dovrebbe autorizzare due l'acquisto di due squadre, per di più della stessa città?


----------



## John Dunbar (2 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Addirittura non essere tranquilli? E con chi dovremmo tranquillizzarci, con l'ItalMilan?



no beh, rispetto alla situazione attuale, penso che per entrambe le milanesi sia cmq una manna dal clielo, perché peggio di cosi é difficile. quindi ogni novitá é positiva.

Dicevo solo che leggendo il vostro forum (nn so perché ma nn riesco a scrivere nei topic dedicati, non mi é permesso) sembra che diate per scontato che le fortune del milan saranno direttamente proporzionali al fatturato della cordata che rileverá il club 
Non penso proprio sará cosi.

Anche se il Milan venisse acquistato da Bill Gates in persona, il mecenatismo é finito, se pensate che chi arriva trasformera la squadra in un nuovo PSG per me siete del tutto fuori strada.
Per cui non ha grandissima importanza quanto sará ricca di suo la nuova proprietá, ma in quali circuiti commerciali vi potrá inserire, costruzione dello stadio (o acquisto di san siro, nn so poi come vi accorderete con l inter) inclusa.

Cercheranno di investire per far crescere nel tempo il fatturato della societá, sfruttando l'immensitá dei canali commerciali cinesi.
Ma prima dovrá crscere il fatturato, non aspettatevi gli sceicchi.
I cinesi non spendono, investono.
L'obiettivo é guadagnarci.

E per guadagnarci su societá di calcio italiano in condizioni economiche DISASTROSE ci vorrá tempo. E non sará facile, né breve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> no beh, rispetto alla situazione attuale, penso che per entrambe le milanesi sia cmq una manna dal clielo, perché peggio di cosi é difficile. quindi ogni novitá é positiva.
> 
> Dicevo solo che leggendo il vostro forum (nn so perché ma nn riesco a scrivere nei topic dedicati, non mi é permesso) sembra che diate per scontato che le fortune del milan saranno direttamente proporzionali al fatturato della cordata che rileverá il club
> Non penso proprio sará cosi.
> ...


Dipende che si intendere per "essere il PSG". Come è stato illustrato ieri, il PSG non ha mai speso più di 100 milioni a sessione di mercato e non mi sembra inverosimile che la cordata cinese del Milan venga ad investire 100 milioni annui. Quindi sì, potremo essere il PSG, perché in realtà è meno difficile di quanto si pensi se si ha disponibilità economica.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> é un gruppo che fattura sui 16 mld di dollari, in rapida crescita dal '96, il presidente Jidong ha un patrimonio stimato di 4 mld di dollari.
> 
> Ma tanto per l inter quanto per i futuri proprietari del milan, la ricchezza delle proprietá conterá relativamente, perché dopo le chiacchiere, le ciance e le sciocchezze "elettorali" c'é una cosa chiamata ffp e fatturati da far crescere.
> 
> ...



Va beh ma non è che per fare una squadra competitiva bisogna per forza sperperare denaro o spendere come gli sceicchi, ci vuole un progetto serio e gente competente e si possono ottenere comunque ottimi risultati. Noi per es abbiamo preso marquinos benatia manolas pjanic strootman nainggolan paredes lamela salah e ci sono costati 130 mln in totale, basta sapersi muovere, poi vinci non vinci è un altro discorso però le buone/ottime squadre si possono costruire anche senza fare follie.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (2 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dipende che si intendere per "essere il PSG". Come è stato illustrato ieri, il PSG non ha mai speso più di 100 milioni a sessione di mercato e non mi sembra inverosimile che la cordata cinese del Milan venga ad investire 100 milioni annui. Quindi sì, potremo essere il PSG, perché in realtà è meno difficile di quanto si pensi se si ha disponibilità economica.



Ma gli sceicchi del psg non mettono solo quei 100 mln sul mercato ma per poterli mettere e rispettare il fair play fanno false sponsorizzazioni per altri 200 mln e quindi ce ne mettono 300 mln l'anno oltre agli stipendi astronomici che pagano,gli sceicchi i soldi li sperperano e ci perdono sicuro,i cinesi non sono abituati a perdere neanche 1 cent e direi anche giustamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma gli sceicchi del psg non mettono solo quei 100 mln sul mercato ma per poterli mettere e rispettare il fair play fanno false sponsorizzazioni per altri 200 mln e quindi ce ne mettono 300 mln l'anno oltre agli stipendi astronomici che pagano,gli sceicchi i soldi li sperperano e ci perdono sicuro,i cinesi non sono abituati a perdere neanche 1 cent e direi anche giustamente.


Ecco, intendevo questo. Su questi altri aspetti bisognerà capire come si muoveranno i cinesi. Sul mercato non penso abbiano problemi a fare gli sceicchi.


----------



## John Dunbar (2 Giugno 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Va beh ma non è che per fare una squadra competitiva bisogna per forza sperperare denaro o spendere come gli sceicchi, ci vuole un progetto serio e gente competente e si possono ottenere comunque ottimi risultati. Noi per es abbiamo preso marquinos benatia manolas pjanic strootman nainggolan paredes lamela salah e ci sono costati 130 mln in totale, basta sapersi muovere, poi vinci non vinci è un altro discorso però le buone/ottime squadre si possono costruire anche senza fare follie.



assolutamente si.
Ma ci va tempo, i progetti seri necessitano di tempo.
Inter e Milan sono societá tecnicamente fallite, con un progetto serio possono indubbiamente tornare ai fasti di un tempo e personalmente me lo auguro per entrambe, ma non a breve termine.
Per fare cosi devi fare come fnano gli sceicchi, e quello non é un progetto serio, é solo un giocattolo.


----------



## John Dunbar (2 Giugno 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma gli sceicchi del psg non mettono solo quei 100 mln sul mercato ma per poterli mettere e rispettare il fair play fanno false *sponsorizzazioni per altri 200 mln e quindi ce ne mettono 300 mln l'anno oltre agli stipendi astronomici che pagano*,gli sceicchi i soldi li sperperano e ci perdono sicuro,i cinesi non sono abituati a perdere neanche 1 cent e direi anche giustamente.



Esatto, d'accordo su tutto, é quel che dicevo io.
Quello non é un progetto serio, é solo sperpero.

Il progetto serio, sempre auspicabile, richiede il tempo che richiede.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma come già chiuso? E noi siamo li da mesi ... eh no allora mi accodo a chi diceva che erano tutte putt....e, ci stanno prendendo per il.culo di nuovo e in modo indecente, crepa Berlusconi maledetto


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: “Bruciati” l’accordo preliminare e il signing, si procede “sparati” al closing, ultimo passaggio prima dei bonifici e del successivo passaggio delle azioni che sancirà il trasferimento della maggioranza. Williamson ha raggiunto ieri in Cina gli uomini della Lynx Capital e Nicola Volpi, consigliere nerazzurro. Tra domani e sabato partiranno anche Bolingbroke, Gardini, Ausilio e Zanetti, l’uomo simbolo anche della nuova società targata Suning. Non c’è bisogno che Moratti voli a Nanchino perché può firmare anche a distanza. Oggi comunque sarà più chiaro se il petroliere si unirà alla... compagnia. Tutti insieme a Nanchino, dunque, dove naturalmente ci sarà anche Thohir, per gli autografi sui contratti e, probabilmente già lunedì (o comunque in settimana), per una conferenza stampa di presentazione dello storico accordo. Lì sarà chiarita la reale portata dell’operazione e i numeri: in Cina circola la voce che il Suning potrebbe prendersi il 78%, ma in Italia trova conferma la soluzione 70% ai cinesi, 30% a Thohir, con Moratti “liquidato” con un assegno tra gli 80 e i 100 milioni. L’entità dipenderà dalla valutazione del 100% del club: la forbice tra le versione è ampia, di oltre 100 milioni perché si va dagli oltre 650 fino a quota 800. Non si parla certo di spiccioli per una società che ha un debito da 400 milioni compresi i 108 milioni che l’indonesiano ha prestato e non ha convertito in conto capitale. Come passeranno di mano le quote è un altro interrogativo: c’è l’ipotesi di un acquisto in due step (una parte di Thohir subito, poi a novembre quelle di Moratti), ma la soluzione più realistica è quella di un immediato trasferimento della maggioranza. Obiettivo chiudere entro il 30 giugno per iniziare la nuova stagione con la nuova proprietà e avere vantaggi per il 2017-18 con il Fair Play Finanziario dell’Uefa.
> 
> Ma quella dell’Inter non sarà l’unica operazione in ballo. In fase leggermente più arretrata c’è l’acquisizione della maggioranza dello Stellar Group Ltd. Si tratta di una delle più potenti agenzie di procuratori del Regno Unito, gestita dall’agente Jonathan Barnett. Ha tra i suoi assistiti fuoriclasse del calibro del gallese Bale, ma anche altri ottimi giocatori come Krychowiak (Siviglia), Hart (City), Drinkwater (Leicester), Shaw (United) e Sigurdson (Swansea). L’obiettivo sembra essere quello di creare un binomio forte con l’Inter per avere un canale privilegiato verso certi giocatori. La Gestifute di Jorge Mendes, tanto per fare un esempio, con alcuni club (Monaco e Porto) ha un rapporto privilegiato. Succederà lo stesso tra la Stellar e l’Inter? In questo caso l’investimento del Suning sarebbe di 120 milioni.
> 
> ...



Solo noi dobbiamo fare Esclusive-Preliminari e Closing e questi invece saltano tutto?


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport: “Bruciati” l’accordo preliminare e il signing, si procede “sparati” al closing, ultimo passaggio prima dei bonifici e del successivo passaggio delle azioni che sancirà il trasferimento della maggioranza. Williamson ha raggiunto ieri in Cina gli uomini della Lynx Capital e Nicola Volpi, consigliere nerazzurro. Tra domani e sabato partiranno anche Bolingbroke, Gardini, Ausilio e Zanetti, l’uomo simbolo anche della nuova società targata Suning. Non c’è bisogno che Moratti voli a Nanchino perché può firmare anche a distanza. Oggi comunque sarà più chiaro se il petroliere si unirà alla... compagnia. Tutti insieme a Nanchino, dunque, dove naturalmente ci sarà anche Thohir, per gli autografi sui contratti e, probabilmente già lunedì (o comunque in settimana), per una conferenza stampa di presentazione dello storico accordo. Lì sarà chiarita la reale portata dell’operazione e i numeri: in Cina circola la voce che il Suning potrebbe prendersi il 78%, ma in Italia trova conferma la soluzione 70% ai cinesi, 30% a Thohir, con Moratti “liquidato” con un assegno tra gli 80 e i 100 milioni. L’entità dipenderà dalla valutazione del 100% del club: la forbice tra le versione è ampia, di oltre 100 milioni perché si va dagli oltre 650 fino a quota 800. Non si parla certo di spiccioli per una società che ha un debito da 400 milioni compresi i 108 milioni che l’indonesiano ha prestato e non ha convertito in conto capitale. Come passeranno di mano le quote è un altro interrogativo: c’è l’ipotesi di un acquisto in due step (una parte di Thohir subito, poi a novembre quelle di Moratti), ma la soluzione più realistica è quella di un immediato trasferimento della maggioranza. Obiettivo chiudere entro il 30 giugno per iniziare la nuova stagione con la nuova proprietà e avere vantaggi per il 2017-18 con il Fair Play Finanziario dell’Uefa.
> 
> Ma quella dell’Inter non sarà l’unica operazione in ballo. In fase leggermente più arretrata c’è l’acquisizione della maggioranza dello Stellar Group Ltd. Si tratta di una delle più potenti agenzie di procuratori del Regno Unito, gestita dall’agente Jonathan Barnett. Ha tra i suoi assistiti fuoriclasse del calibro del gallese Bale, ma anche altri ottimi giocatori come Krychowiak (Siviglia), Hart (City), Drinkwater (Leicester), Shaw (United) e Sigurdson (Swansea). L’obiettivo sembra essere quello di creare un binomio forte con l’Inter per avere un canale privilegiato verso certi giocatori. La Gestifute di Jorge Mendes, tanto per fare un esempio, con alcuni club (Monaco e Porto) ha un rapporto privilegiato. Succederà lo stesso tra la Stellar e l’Inter? In questo caso l’investimento del Suning sarebbe di 120 milioni.
> 
> ...



Che strano, noi dobbiamo aspettare esclusive, preliminari, ripensamenti, questioni di cuore e questi fanno tutto subito.. che stranezza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Giugno 2016)

Che rosicamento però.. Ad essere sincero rosico tanto.. Mi dà un grande fastidio! Probabilmente arriveranno al closing prima di noi e questo mi fa innervosire parecchio..


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Che rosicamento però.. Ad essere sincero rosico tanto.. Mi dà un grande fastidio! Probabilmente arriveranno al closing prima di noi e questo mi fa innervosire parecchio..



allora, qualcuno diceva che loro hanno agito in gran segreto, e che le cose vanno avanti da un po', può essere vero, oppure questi per la fretta di chiudere *prima di noi* stan facendo le cose in fretta e furia, prendendosi tutti i rischi del caso... ultima ipotesi, ma spero che qualcuno me la scarti da subito, ci stanno trollando di nuovo... non voglio crederci, ma il sospetto viene


----------

